# Impossible supprimer partition Mac



## Maxime-B (1 Février 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! 

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon Macbook Pro, il m'est en effet impossible de supprimer la partition en question. Pour tout vous expliquer lorsque j'étais sous Mavericks, j'ai créé une partition pour installer Yosemite, mais il m'est maintenant impossible de supprimer la partition de Mavericks ( aujourd'hui également sous Yosemite ... ) 

Pourriez-vous m'aider?  

Bonne soirée.


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2015)

Comment t'y prends-tu et quel est l'ordre des partitions ?


----------



## Maxime-B (2 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Comment t'y prends-tu et quel est l'ordre des partitions ?



Donc mes partitions sont dans cet ordre: 

Macintosh Yosemite
   Macintosh Yosemite 
Partition 1 
   Partition 1 

C'est l'ensemble Partition 1 que je souhaiterais totalement supprimer de mon disque, car il occupe quand même 100 des 256Go dispo... 
J'utilise d'habitude l'utilitaire de disque, mais les petites icônes pour supprimer ou ajouter une partition sont grisées, du coup je peux rien faire, ni les redimensionner. iPartition ne peux non plus supprimer cette partition ...  Et c'est la même chose dans sur Recovery HD.


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2015)

Si tu tapes : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 dans Terminal, ça te répond quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2015)

ou ca

```
diskutil cs list
```
qui indique  la hierarchie des groupes logiques


----------



## alecail (2 Février 2015)

Fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, reboote en mode recovery, efface les deux partitions, et recrée une partition pour Yosemite, puis restaure ta sauvegarde

En gros tu ne peux pas déplacer le début d'un partition non vide.


----------



## Maxime-B (2 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu tapes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         100.6 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:          Apple_CoreStorage                         148.9 GB   disk0s4

  5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh Yosemite     *148.5 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s4

                                F61B7044-35CC-4B63-88F5-2839B19EC709

                                Unencrypted

/dev/disk2

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Partition 1            *100.2 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                FE004B8A-4034-4C18-96D0-4438AA23FCCE

                                Unencrypted



pascalformac a dit:


> ou ca
> 
> ```
> diskutil cs list
> ...



CoreStorage logical volume groups (2 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 18C2886D-5D44-45A4-AFD8-14EF430379B9

|   =========================================================

|   Name:         Macintosh Yosemite 

|   Status:       Online

|   Size:         148882632704 B (148.9 GB)

|   Free Space:   18919424 B (18.9 MB)

|   |

|   +-< Physical Volume 0F00F057-E529-4F94-87CC-7E12B709B4FE

|   |   ----------------------------------------------------

|   |   Index:    0

|   |   Disk:     disk0s4

|   |   Status:   Online

|   |   Size:     148882632704 B (148.9 GB)

|   |

|   +-> Logical Volume Family 31940217-7BF6-497D-B786-BA44697F88C1

|       ----------------------------------------------------------

|       Encryption Status:       Unlocked

|       Encryption Type:         None

|       Conversion Status:       NoConversion

|       Conversion Direction:    -none-

|       Has Encrypted Extents:   No

|       Fully Secure:            No

|       Passphrase Required:     No

|       |

|       +-> Logical Volume F61B7044-35CC-4B63-88F5-2839B19EC709

|           ---------------------------------------------------

|           Disk:                  disk1

|           Status:                Online

|           Size (Total):          148511391744 B (148.5 GB)

|           Conversion Progress:   -none-

|           Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

|           LV Name:               Macintosh Yosemite 

|           Volume Name:           Macintosh Yosemite 

|           Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 2FA4FA9F-2EC7-4017-A05D-7ECE1B5D51E1

    =========================================================

    Name:         Partition 1

    Status:       Online

    Size:         100607799296 B (100.6 GB)

    Free Space:   18952192 B (19.0 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 8BE2393F-82C3-438D-AD43-A08872129F37

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     100607799296 B (100.6 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 127937BB-8AF6-4D8F-AB5D-5E0F2C2B6FBA

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Encryption Type:         None

        Conversion Status:       NoConversion

        Conversion Direction:    -none-

        Has Encrypted Extents:   No

        Fully Secure:            No

        Passphrase Required:     No

        |

        +-> Logical Volume FE004B8A-4034-4C18-96D0-4438AA23FCCE

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          100236525568 B (100.2 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   -none-

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               Partition 1

            Volume Name:           Partition 1

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


alecail a dit:


> Fais une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, reboote en mode recovery, efface les deux partitions, et recrée une partition pour Yosemite, puis restaure ta sauvegarde
> 
> En gros tu ne peux pas déplacer le début d'un partition non vide.



Dans le mode Recovery je peux effacer le contenu de l'une ou l'autre partition, mais pas supprimer la partition en question ... :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Février 2015)

Salut

Utilises-tu Fusion Drive ou FileVault 2? 
Si non tu peux regarder ICI pour supprimer Core Storage qui t'empêche de supprimer ta partition de 100 Go.
Vérifies quand même que ça ne va pas "bousiller" ton système. Une sauvegarde préalable serait la bienvenue.

@+


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Salut *Maxime*.

Lorsque tu as installé «Yosemite» d'une part sur ta partition /dev/disk0s2 de 100 Go (volume dénommé : Partition 1), d'autre part sur ta partition /dev/disk0s4 de 148 Go (volume dénommé Macintosh Yosemite) - dans les 2 cas l'installateur en a profité pour greffer un format CoreStorage sur chacune des partitions, comme il en a l'instruction préalable. Ce format asseoit un Disque Physique Virtuel sur chacune des partitions d'accueil qui "écrase" de sa présence le Disque Physique Réel tout en servant de support à un Volume Logique - le tout solidarisé dans une structure globale dite Groupe de Volumes Logiques. L'inconvénient que tu subis est que le Disque Physique Réel est inadressable aussi longtemps qu'il supporte un CoreStorage - d'où tes échecs à opérer un repartitionnnement.

Heureusement pour toi, chacun des CoreStorages actuellement en place sur les 2 partitions /dev/disk0s2 et /dev/disk0s4 est déclaré réversible, ce qui veut dire qu'une paire de commandes dans le «Terminal» peut supprimer ce format en restaurant le format standard jhfs+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé) de manière non_destructrice pour les Systèmes de fichiers en place --> tu peux donc appliquer une telle commande non seulement à ton Partition 1 mais aussi à ton Macintosh Yosemite, sans problème pour les OS ni pour leurs données. Tu es forcé de supprimer les *2* CoreStorages, sans quoi tu ne pourrais pas manipuler les partitions de ton disque (effet de verrouillage).

♤​
Donc, va à _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre de type traitement de texte spartiate qui s'affiche, saisis d'abord exactement la commande suivante (copier-coller) :


```
sudo diskutil coreStorage revert FE004B8A-4034-4C18-96D0-4438AA23FCCE
```

et ↩︎ (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> en retour de commande, tu vois s'afficher progressivement :


```
Started CoreStorage operation on disk2 Partition 1
[FONT=Arial]Switching partition from Core Storage type to original type
Reclaiming space formerly used by Core Storage metadata
Ejected Logical Volume
Removing Physical Volume
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Remounting former Physical Volume as normal disk
Core Storage LV UUID: FE004B8A-4034-4C18-96D0-4438AA23FCCE
Core Storage disk: disk0s2
Finished CoreStorage operation on disk2 Partition 1
```

suite à quoi le format CoreStorage greffé sur la partition /dev/disk0s2 et correspondant au volume Partition 1 vient d'être logiquement oblitéré. Comme le volume concerné n'a pas encore "ré-atterri" sur l'emplacement correspondant du disque réel suite à l'élimination du Disque Physique Virtuel (situation instable à prolonger), je préconise qu'avant de passer la 2è commande tu *re-démarres* ton Mac.

♧​
Cela fait, et retourné dans le «Terminal», enchaîne par un copier-coller de :


```
sudo diskutil coreStorage revert F61B7044-35CC-4B63-88F5-2839B19EC709
```

et ↩︎ + password + ↩︎ --> tu obtiens cette fois-ci le retour de commande progressif suivant :



```
Started CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh Yosemite
[FONT=Arial]Switching partition from Core Storage type to original type
Reclaiming space formerly used by Core Storage metadata
Ejected Logical Volume
Removing Physical Volume
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Remounting former Physical Volume as normal disk
Core Storage LV UUID: F61B7044-35CC-4B63-88F5-2839B19EC709
Core Storage disk: disk0s4
Finished CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh Yosemite
```

suite à quoi le format CoreStorage greffé sur la partition /dev/disk0s4 et correspondant au volume Macintosh Yosemite vient d'être logiquement oblitéré (la reversion du format CoreStorage est supportée en mode 'live' sur le Système de fichiers de l'OS démarré) --> pour la même raison que précédemment, je préconise que sans attendre tu r*e-démarres* ton Mac encore.

♡​
--> J'avais envisagé pour terminer de te proposer une commande de fusionnement de partitions, mais je viens de m'aviser que le volume que tu souhaites conserver (Macintosh Yosemite] est situé en 4è position (/dev/disk0s4) --> si c'est bien le cas, il ne t'est pas possible directement de ré-agréger à son volume celui qui le précéde (Partition 1 en /dev/disk0s2), car il y a toujours un ordre "ascendant" et pas "descendant" à respecter pour ce faire. Il conviendrait pour repréciser les choses que tu repasses la commande diskutil list pour confirmer l'état des lieux et ce que tu souhaites vraiment faire à ce point.


----------



## Maxime-B (3 Février 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Maxime*.
> 
> Lorsque tu as installé «Yosemite» d'une part sur ta partition /dev/disk0s2 de 100 Go (volume dénommé : Partition 1), d'autre part sur ta partition /dev/disk0s4 de 148 Go (volume dénommé Macintosh Yosemite) - dans les 2 cas l'installateur en a profité pour greffer un format CoreStorage sur chacune des partitions, comme il en a l'instruction préalable. Ce format asseoit un Disque Physique Virtuel sur chacune des partitions d'accueil qui "écrase" de sa présence le Disque Physique Réel tout en servant de support à un Volume Logique - le tout solidarisé dans une structure globale dite Groupe de Volumes Logiques. L'inconvénient que tu subis est que le Disque Physique Réel est inadressable aussi longtemps qu'il supporte un CoreStorage - d'où tes échecs à opérer un repartitionnnement.
> 
> ...




Merci énormément cette manip a marché !! 
MERCI BEAUCOUP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mic-M4c (3 Février 2015)

Oui ! *macomaniac* est redoutable de pertinence et d'efficacité ! Il m'a aussi résolu deux gros problèmes récemment.
Gloire à macomaniac ! Il lui faudra au moins une statue !


----------



## Maxime-B (4 Février 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Oui ! *macomaniac* est redoutable de pertinence et d'efficacité ! Il m'a aussi résolu deux gros problèmes récemment.
> Gloire à macomaniac ! Il lui faudra au moins une statue !


Oui je vois ça !! Merci encore !


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Salut @macomaniac ! Bon, je vais t'expliquer mes problèmes, mais commencer par l'actuel... J'ai à priori le même problème sur mon Mac, j'avais fait un test de partition de 5go sous Lion en début d'après-midi, puis je l'ai supprimé, je ne le voyais plus. Je viens de réinstaller Yosemite et voici ce que mon utilitaire de disque me montre, je ne comprends pas...

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=434309Capturedcran20150910231415.png

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/699865Capturedcran20150911001959.png

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/563891Capturedcran20150911002059.png

Je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser de cette petite partition, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon SSD est affiché ainsi... Sachant que tout à l'heure sous Lion, il était affiché correctement !

Si j'ai tout formaté, c'est parce-que j'ai fait n'importe quoi hier soir en voulant installer windows 7, j'avais de gros problème au niveau de l'installation, mais ça j'y reviendrai plus tard si tu le veux bien, en t'expliquant en détail ce que j'ai fait.

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

L'installateur de «Yosemite» recèle une instruction qui lui fait greffer - _à l'insu du plein gré_ de l'utilisateur - un format spécial sur la partition d'accueil de l'OS : le format CoreStorage. Ce format encapsule dans une architecture logique complexe (= un Groupe de Volumes Logiques) le système de fichiers terminal : jhfs+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui contient les écritures de l'OS. Ce format est une "pile d'instances logiques" ("logical pool" ou "logical stack") dont l'enveloppe globale est le Logical Volume Group et dont les 3 instances constituantes (piles ou couches logiques) sont : en bas, un Physical Volume (Conteneur logique qui émule un disque dur - comme un .dmg - importé sur la partition-Système /dev/disk0s2 de la table de partition GUID) ; au milieu, une Logical Volume Family (instance qui recèle les paramètres définissant le type de volume montable à partir du disque dur émulé : chiffré ou non par exemple) ; en haut, un Logical Volume (volume logique exporté à partir des instances précédentes et qui recèle le système de fichiers terminal de l'OS).

Cette création est, disons, assez mal "perçue" par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» : ce logiciel graphique ne parvient plus à représenter le disque dur physique du Mac (le disque qui s'affiche normalement tout en haut de la colonne de gauche), comme si l'architecture logique du CoreStorage le lui cachait, mais affiche à la place un "corps de remplacement" : le Groupe de Volumes Logiques édifié sur la partition-Système du disque. C'est ce que montre ton 1er cliché, qui mentionne "Groupe de Volumes Logiques" comme type correspondant à la 1ère ligne d'affichage.

De surcroît, lorsqu'un format CoreStorage est créé automatiquement par l'installateur de «Yosemite», si le nom du Volume Logique exporté est emprunté à l'identique au nom que l'utilisateur avait choisi à l'origine pour la partition-Système de son disque (par exemple Macintosh HD, si l'utilisateur avait laissé l'intitulé par défaut) ; l'«Utilitaire de Disque» qui, comme le singe de la fable, «_prend le Pirée pour un homme_" (càd. confond le Groupe de Volumes Logiques avec un disque dur matériel à représenter en tête d'affiche), ne sait pas sous quel intitulé l'afficher, à la différence des disques durs réels qu'il affiche sous l'intitulé de leur taille + nom de marque fabricatrice + numéro d'usine (par exemple : 1,02 To Crucial_CT1024M550SSD1 Media) - parce que ce qu'il exhibe à l'instar d'un disque dur matériel n'en est pas un, mais un stack logique qui le recouvre --> alors, comme "solution de secours nominale", il affiche en "pseudo nom de disque" un nom emprunté à celui du Volume Logique : il va donc dénommer le Groupe de Volumes Logiques affiché en lieu & place de disque dur du même nom que le Volume Logique exporté. Ce sera donc Macintosh HD, si le nom du Volume Logique est Macintosh HD d'après l'intitulé de volume par défaut que l'utilisateur aurait laissé. Si, comme toi, la partition-Système avait été renommé SSD, alors à la création d'un CoreStorage, le Volume Logique ayant repris l'intitulé : SSD, l'«Utilitaire de Disque» va afficher le Groupe de Volumes Logiques en lieu et place de disque de tête sous le nom recopié du volume : SSD --> chaque fois que dans la colonne de gauche de l'«Utilitaire de Disque», il y a redondance nominale de l'intitulé du "disque" et de l'intitulé du "volume", alors tu peux être sûr à 100% qu'un format CoreStorage existe sur la partition-Système.

Enfin, pour couronner le tout, lorsqu'un format CoreStorage existe sur la partition-Système du disque du Mac, l'«Utilitaire de Disque» souffre d'une limitation dans son menu "_Partitionner_" qui ne peut pas cibler le disque dur matériel (comme dans le mode standard) pour manipuler la Table de Partition GUID en mode brut ; mais qui ne peut donc cibler que le Groupe de Volumes Logiques qui repousse le disque dur matériel à l'arrière-plan de l'affiche pour simplement re-partitionner le seul Volume Logique exporté (sans pouvoir manipuler la Table de Partition GUID globale mais seulement le secteur qui porte le CoreStorage, parce que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» le confond avec un disque réel du fait que le conteneur d'un Physical Volume  émule logiquement un disque dur à cet emplacement --> l'«Utilitaire de Disque» n'arrive plus à voir le disque physique réel en-dessous du disque logique émulé) --> cette limitation produit des effets en cascade ainsi : il n'est jamais possible de repartitionner le Volume Logique exporté a) en plus de *2 partitions* et b) plus d'*une fois* (croquignolet, non ?). Et, dernier effet limitatif en cascade, il arrive qu'une partition qui avait été créée hors CoreStorage par un repartitionnement du Volume Logique, puis supprimée (càd. virée en tant qu'espace-disque d'une taille déterminée au statut de "Free_Space" = espace libre hors table de partition GUID) - ne puisse pas être réallouée dans son espace-disque au Volume Logique du CoreStorage. Non parce que c'est impossible intrinsèquement, mais parce que le logiciel graphique qu'est l'«Utilitaire de Disque» voit ses scripts de coulisse (dont l'exécution est déclenchée par l'utilisateur via des clics sur des boutons de la GUI du logiciel) se prendre les pieds dans le tapis...

Il faut alors : soit recourir au «Terminal» pour passer une commande atomique de récupération de l'espace libre au Volume Logique si on ne veiut pas toucher au CoreStorage ; soit supprimer l'architecture globale du CoreStorage pour remettre l'«Utilitaire de Disque» droit dans ses bottes et récupérer des manipulations de la table de partition à même le plancher des vaches...

Dans tous les cas de figure, il faut récupérer des informations sur le CoreStorage (notamment l'UUID = IDentifiant Unique Universel de telle ou telle instance) permettant de passer une commande soit de récupération du Free_Space, soit de réversion du CoreStorage sans perte du système de fichiers terminal (à condition que ce soit possible - ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas), soit carrément de suppression  destructrice (qui implique une sauvegarde préalable des données). Je t'invite donc à aller à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et à lancer le «Terminal» pour saisir dans le fenêtre qui s'affiche la commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```

et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> cette commande invoque le programme UNIX : diskutil (le même que pilote graphiquement l'«Utilitaire de Disque» mais susceptible d'ête invoqué par des commandes atomiques plus fines dans le «Terminal») avec la spécificité coreStorage ("cs" en abrégé) et le verbe d'orientation list (= "lister") --> en retour, tu vois s'afficher le tableau imposant du Groupe de Volumes Logiques avec ses 3 instances souscrites --> est-ce que tu peux sélectionner au pointeur les lignes de ce tableau, par ⌘C les copier dans le presse-papier et par ⌘V les coller ici (pas de cliché) ? Il sera possible de te proposer l'une ou l'autre commande permettant de résoudre ton problème.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse complète qui me permet de mieux comprendre d'où vient le problème !
Voici mon résultat :

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 0CC268EC-8343-4731-ADAF-BB812A54E662

    =========================================================

    Name:         SSD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         122199588864 B (122.2 GB)

    Free Space:   19005440 B (19.0 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 60F4D57B-E7B3-4ECF-BA28-F08E1897A5EE

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     122199588864 B (122.2 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family B8EDB677-A3C2-4567-A677-01C8C342D1FF

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Encryption Type:         None

        Conversion Status:       NoConversion

        Conversion Direction:    -none-

        Has Encrypted Extents:   No

        Fully Secure:            No

        Passphrase Required:     No

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 2C094683-6005-4FB4-832C-793AF83B0AAD

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          121828261888 B (121.8 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   -none-

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               SSD

            Volume Name:           SSD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


J'en profite pour te parler dès à présent du problème que j'ai eu pour installer Windows 7 sur une partition bootcamp car peut-être pourrais-tu m'aider directement avec le Terminal. Je suis sur un Macbook Pro début 2011, j'ai retiré mon lecteur disque pour y installer mon SSD et j'ai gardé ainsi mon HDD... Il m'a fallu changé le fichier info.plist de Bootcamp car quand je le lançais, j'avais un message d'erreur me disant que je ne pouvais pas installer windows sans lecteur CD. La manipulation est faite, mon bootcamp marche correctement.. Le problème que j'ai eu venait au moment de l'installation de Windows en sélectionnant ma partition bootcamp (sur mon SSD où il y avait déjà Yosemite). Je n'ai pas le message exact mais j'avais grossomodo : "Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque en partition MBR. Windows ne peut être installé que sur un disque en GPT". C'est à partir de ce moment là que j'ai bidouillé dans le Terminal jusqu'à ce que je ne puisse plus du tout accéder à Yosemite. N'étant pas professionnel du tout en la matière, j'ai voulu y aller trop rapidement et résultat des courses : j'ai dû formaté mon Mac...
Si tu as des réponses quant à ce problème de partition MBR, GPT, je suis preneur !

Merci encore, j'attends tes réponses


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2015)

Si tu te reportes aux informations de la dernière instances du Groupe de Volumes Logiques : le Logical Volume, tu lis notamment la phrase _euphorisante_ :


```
Revertible: Yes (no decryption required)
```
 qui signifie qu'il peut y avoir volatilisation du format CoreStorage sans suppression du système de fichiers jhfs+ terminal qui contient ton OS (avec ton compte d'utilisateur et tes données). Cette opération est parfaitement supportée en mode "_live_" (l'OS démarré à destination de sa propre partition) sans aucun souci. Je t'invite donc à faire un copier-coller direct dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» de la commande :


```
sudo diskutil coreStorage revert 2C094683-6005-4FB4-832C-793AF83B0AAD
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo requérant des droits root) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> tu vas voir se dérouler les informations de suppression du CoreStorage [la commande invoque encore le programme diskutil - assorti d'une demande de droits root - et la spécificité coreStorage avec le verbe revert ("opérer la réversion de format") et comme cible d'objet l'UUID de 32 caractères alpha-numériques du Volume Logique]. Au réaffichage de l'invite de commande de type : jordan$ (signe de complétion de l'opération), *re-démarre *impérativement ton Mac (car le kernel -noyau opérateur de l'OS- n'avale pas du tout ce changement brutal de données de partitionnement, mais continue de garder chargée l'ancienne donne - ce qui est risqué en cas de prolongation des manipulations sur les partitions).

--> ta session ré-ouverte, relance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» : l'affichage du partitionnement devrait être redevenu standard, et je conjecture que tu dois pouvoir récupérer graphiquement ton espace libre de 5 Go au menu "_Partitionner_", simplement en abaissant la ligne de base du rectangle de ton volume SSD pour lui faire absorber l'espace grisé (un des privilèges du format HFS+ est son élasticité) --> presse le bouton "_Appliquer_". Si ce n'était pas le cas, déclare-le.

[Pour ce qui est de la question de ta partition «BootCamp» - j'y reviendrai plus à loisir dans un autre message (dans les limites de ce que j'en peux concevoir).]


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Merci... MERCI ! Étant donné que j'avais déjà recrée une partition Bootcamp, j'ai dû supprimer cette dernière pour avaler l'espace grisé qui se situait en dessous... Tout a marché parfaitement ! Tu viens de m'enlever une première épine du pied...

En ce qui concerne l'installation de windows 7.. J'ai préparé ma clé bootable sur Pc avec le logiciel "Rufus".. Je te donne les caractéristiques que j'ai coché, si cela peut t'aider... 

"Type de partition et système de destination" : Type de partition MBR pour BIOS ou EUFI
"Système de fichiers" : NTFS

Ma clé est prête comme je te l'ai dit, mais étant donné qu'elle a été préparé en NTFS, je ne peux pas rajouté les drivers bootcamp pour Windows téléchargeables sur le site Apple. Je les ai donc mis sur une autre clé.

Je me permets de te dire que ce problème de disque en partition MBR et disque GPT est visiblement très courant, je suis loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème (que ce soit sur Mac ou sur Windows d'ailleurs). Je me permets également de te dire qu'une personne dit que le problème viendrait peut être de la partition bootcamp crée, et que lui, il a crée manuellement une partition sur son SSD et n'a plus eut ce problème au niveau de l'installation.

Avant de me lancer dans quoi que ce soit, je préfère que tu éclaires ma lanterne à ce sujet, si possible.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Edit : Je recrée ma clé bootable depuis bootcamp avec fichier ISO de w7, elle n'était plus reconnu au boot avec le logiciel "Rufus"


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Je reviens vers toi @macomaniac car j'ai effectué un petit test en attendant... Comme je te l'ai dit auparavant, grâce à toi mon SSD et revenu à la normal, grâce à ta commande.. MAIS, car oui il y a un MAIS, il m'est devenu compliqué de créer une partition bootcamp désormais, je t'ai fait un screenshot : http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/534840Capturedcran20150911162914.png

2ème point... Ayant des difficultés pour créer une partition bootcamp depuis l'utilitaire bootcamp, j'ai crée une partition directement depuis l'utilitaire de disque pour y allouer mon Windows... Et devine quoi ? J'ai le même message d'erreur qu'avant-hier, à savoir (et je l'ai prit en photo pour avoir les termes exacts) : Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les système EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT

Me voilà au point de départ...

Je précise que ce message s'affiche dès le début quand je sélectionne ma partition pour l'install, et s'affiche même après avoir formaté la partition en question...

Je sais qu'il y a une solution, je l'ai lu sur un forum anglais expliquant quelques manipulations à prendre avec le Terminal.. Mais je ne veux plus jouer avec ces manipulations avant d'être sûr de mon coup (malgré que je viens de sauvegarder mon disque avec Time Machine, par précaution)

Source de la solution (à priori) : http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

Je vois que tu es tiré d'affaire en ce qui concerne le CoreStorage intempestif.

Pour ce qui est de la création d'une partition _Windows _bootable, je suis terriblement limité en compétence par rapport au domaine du CoreStorage, pour 2 raisons qui se composent : d'abord, mon inintérêt radical pour _Windows_, que je n'ai jamais utilisé ni chez moi ni hors de chez moi - ce qui n'est pas peu dire ; ensuite, mon absence complète d'expérience touchant le logiciel «BootCamp» que je n'ai jamais lancé (pour la raison susdite, qui implique que je n'ai pas de quoi installer _Windows _à la suite). Si tu es en quête de tuyaux pour installer _Windows_ sur une partition créée par  «BootCamp», je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu poses une question sur le forum : Windows sur Mac où tu trouveras du répondant.

J'ai quand même fait tout récemment mes "grands débuts" sur le sujet dans le fil que voici : ☞*Remettre à 0 un fusiondrive pour retrouver la config de départ ?*☜ où tu remarqueras que le diabolique *cheb *avait, exactement comme toi, réussi à ferrer mon attention grâce à l'appât du CoreStorage (un Fusion Drive n'étant qu'un CoreStorage qui gère 2 disques au lieu d'un seul) pour ensuite me refiler la patate chaude « BootCamp-Windows ». Malgré l'échec dont témoigne ce dernier fil, mon intérêt pour la question "_Windows_" a fini par s'éveiller de la plus indirecte des manières : pas concernant l'OS qui me reste aussi indifférent qu'auparavant ; mais par rapport à la problématique des Tables de Partitions qui se trouve impliquée par son installation.

--------------------​
Je peux peut-être (très théoriquement) apporter un éclairage latéral sur ce point qui fait aussi l'objet de ta demande :



Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> Si tu as des réponses quant à ce problème de partition MBR, GPT, je suis preneur !



Lorsqu'on a affaire à un EFI-based Computer : un Mac, dont le Programme Interne de _pré-boot_ (firmware) est l'EFI, alors un disque  démarrable (et pas de simple stockage) doit nécessairement supporter une Table de partition GPT (GUID Partition Table), qui "mappe" (cartographie) les blocs du disque en les affectant a priori à des secteurs logiques qui sont des partitions, la 1ère partition par défaut étant l'ESP (EFI System Partition de 209 Mo recelant le répertoire EFI, avec les exécutables Apple, requis par le Programme Interne du Mac pour sa connexion au disque). Cette Table GPT est inscrite sur le secteur 0 du disque, qui est son secteur d'enclenchement du démarrage logique.

Sans épiloguer, disons qu'après prise en charge du secteur 0 contenant la Table GPT, l'EFI est capable de prendre le bon aiguillage vers une partition déterminée de la table GPT qui supporte un OS X et d'exécuter le fichier démarreur de l'OS recelé dans son système de fichiers avant de replier ses gaules mission terminée.

----------
​Là où les choses deviennent intéressantes en se compliquant, c'est que les ingénieurs de la  n'étaient pas sans savoir que d'autres systèmes qu'OS X existent en concurrence, qui sont susceptibles de se retrouver installables et démarrables sur un Mac (Windows, Linux) sans requérir une Table de Partition GPT, mais au contraire une Table de Partition MBR pour ce faire. Le danger étant que des logiciels d'installation de ces systèmes divergeant dans leurs requêtes de Table de Partition n'aille s'attaquer à la Table de Partition GPT du secteur 0 du disque d'un Mac afin de la convertir en MRB pour qu'un OS alternatif soit démarrable sur le Mac. Avec la conséquence qu'OS X serait par là complètement planté, l'EFI réclamant un Système installé sur un secteur déterminé d'une table GPT existante et lisible.

Pour pallier ce danger, ils ont imaginé de doubler la Table GPT directrice du disque d'un Mac d'une Table de Partition protectrice, jouant le rôle par défaut de "gilet para-balles" de la table GPT : une table "Protective MBR". Cette table "mappe" a priori les blocs du disque (sur des très gros disques : avec une limite d'extension de 2 To, au-delà dequels les blocs excédentaires deviennent pour elle de l'espace libre hors partitionnement), mais selon la spécificité suivante : pas de secteur de _boot_ (comme l'ESP pour la table GPT), et un seul secteur en tout et pour tout = une mono-partition globale "mappant" tous les blocs cartographiables logiquement. 

C'est cette partition secondaire : la "Protective MBR" qu'adressent les logiciels impliqués dans l'installation d'un système alternatif à OS X, et pas la partition GPT directrice qui doit absolument conserver son intégrité afin d'être utilisable par l'EFI. Oui, mais cette table de partition secondaire = "Protective MBR", en l'état, est inutilisable pour l'installation/démarrage d'un OS alternatif, car elle n'offre qu'une mono-partition globalisante qui concerne tous les blocs du disque, alors qu'OS X est pour sa part déjà installé en écriture sur les blocs relevant d'une partition  GPT --> il ne s'agirait pas d'aller sur-écrire ces blocs, parce que "mappés" avec tous les autres par la mono-partition "Protective MBR". Non : il faut que le système alternatif s'écrive sur les blocs relevant d'une partition strictement congruente d'un secteur prédéterminé de la table GPT directrice. Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de chevauchements indûs, mais, du moins pour la seule partition requise à l'installation d'une système alternatif, il faut, afin que le même espace-disque soit ciblé, qu'il y ait superposition logique exacte entre une partition préexistante dans la Table GPT directrice et une partition conséquente dans la table MBR : la seule que l'installateur d'un système alternatif, ou l'émulateur de BIOS pouvant le démarrer, sache reconnaître.

----------
​La solution de cette "quadrature du cercle" est la génération d'une Table du 3è type, dénommée : "Hybrid MBR", qui est le produit d'une conversion de la "Protective MBR" intiale en une Table MBR qui fasse écho, dans son sous-partitionnement, au moins à une partition prédéterminée de la Table GPT : la partition d'accueil prévue pour le système alternatif. Il n'est pas besoin, en effet, que la "Protective MBR" soit convertie en un clone intégral "modo MBR" du partitionnement GPT pré-existant : il faut et il suffit qu'une au moins des partitions GPT pré-établies, celle dédiée à l'installation du système alternatif, soit "re-mappée" à l'intérieur de la table MBR pour être congruente de la partition GPT (donc qu'il n'y ait pas de divergences de blocs d'écritures concernés). Il faut donc à toute force générer une table "Hybrid MBR" dans laquelle au moins une partition existe qui soit du type : "GPT=>MBR" : lisible par l'installateur/émulateur de BIOS alternatif, mais congruente logiquement avec la partition GPT préexistante de la table GPT sous peine de corruption de cette dernière.

----------
​D'après ce que j'ai compris, la tâche essentielle de l'«Assistant BootCamp» concerne justement cette problématique : il s'agit de la part de ce logiciel de faire 2 choses successives : 1° de repartitionner la Table GPT directrice pour créer une nouvelle partition GPT exactement comme l'«Utilitaire de Disque» pourrait le faire pour créer le support d'un nouveau volume (de stockage ou d'OS X) ; 2° de convertir la table "Protective MBR" en place en une table "Hybrid MBR", dans laquelle le "mappage" des blocs mono-partition de la 1ère, inexploitable en l'état, soit transformé en un "sous-mappage" spécifique, déterminant une néo-partition MBR congruente strictement de la néo-partition GPT  créée au préalable. Cette tâche accomplie, un installateur de _Windows_ par exemple, qui ne reconnaît qu'une table MBR et aucunement une GPT, est capable d'identifier l'existence d'une partition MBR (compatible GPT) comme espace d'installation de l'OS alternatif.

Apparemment, c'est lors du 2è processus (conversion "Protective MBR" => "Hybrid MBR") que l'«Assistant BootCamp» ratatouille plus souvent que voulu, en étant incapable de produire la table "Hybrid MBR" _ad-hoc_. Mes carences expérimentales, ici, m'empêchent d'en savoir plus sur le "pourquoi du comment". Que se passe-t-il, par exemple, lorsqu'une partition «BootCamp» préalable qui avait marché n'est pas "convenablement désinstallée" par ce même «BootCamp», mais supprimée par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ? Il est clair qu'une table de partition "Hybrid MBR", intégrant l'ancien partitionnement, demeure en place en doublure de la GPT. Qu'arrive-t-il si l'on relance «BootCamp» pour lui demander la création d'une néo-partition destinée à _Windows_ ne correspondant pas au mappage" précédent de la "Hybrid MBR" en place ? «BootCamp» sait-il ré-initialier une "Hybrid MBR" => "Protective MBR" par défaut, pour recommencer à zéro, ou s'embrouille-t-il les pinceaux ? Y a-t-il d'autres facteurs explicatifs des ratages de «BootCamp» ? Toujours est-il que le point d'achoppement me paraît toujours le même : plantage du processus n°2 = conversion d'une "Protective MBR" mono-partition en une "Hybrid MBR" recelant une partition "GPT-congruente"...

--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

Wouaw ! Mon cerveau est entrain de bouillir... Ahah

Encore une fois tu expliques clairement d'où vient le problème, que je pense avoir comprit sans pour autant le résoudre (je dois avoir 1/100ème de tes connaissances...)
Cependant, je viens d'effectuer à la lettre ce qu'il se disait sur le lien que je t'ai posté dans le précédent post, à savoir : http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot

Et bien écoute, je me suis rendu compte de l'erreur que j'ai commise avant-hier qui m'a poussé à formater mon disque. Soit. Mais même en suivant exactement ce que ce bonhomme dit de faire, j'ai le même problème pendant l'installation !

Il y a bien une autre "solution" que j'ai pu lire sur cette adresse : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6670080?start=0&tstart=0 (où d'ailleurs tu pourras y voir mes talents en anglais...)

J'ai répondu à ses questions en attendant une réponse. Mais toi qui est donc 100x plus à l'aise que moi dans ce domaine de commandes etc; peut-être qu'en lisant ceci tu pourrais m'aider... (Je t'en demande beaucoup je sais)

Je vais demander de l'aide sur le forum windows sur mac également oui.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (11 Septembre 2015)

EDIT : Je viens d'avoir une fausse joie, cet ascenseur émotionnel me fait du mal.... J'ai réussi à mettre en place une commande dont pour résoudre ce problème MBR et GPT, comme un imbécile j'ai crée ma partition APRÈS alors qu'il faut la créer AVANT... Bref, ma touche "suivant" n'était plus grisée ! Saut de joie, prêt à sortir le champagne... Et en appuyant sur "suivant", me vient ce message : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation".

Je ne perds pas espoir !!


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.



Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> même en suivant exactement ce que ce bonhomme dit de faire, j'ai le même problème pendant l'installation !



J'ai donc été lire sur le site «superuser» ce que racontait « _ce bonhomme_ ». Ah ouiche ! - drôle de « _bonhomme_ » en effet : _Roderick Smith_ en personne, qui était venu interpréter le message d'erreur obtenu par l'intervenant :



> Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk has a mbr partition table, On EFI system window can only be installed to GPT disks.



Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné a une table de partition MBR, or, avec un Système de démarrage basé sur l'EFI, Windows peut seulement être installé sur des disques en table de partition GPT.​
et décrire en pas-à-pas comment opérer avec son utilitaire gdisk pour débloquer la situation. Autant dire : _Jupiter_ descendu de l'_Olympe_ tel un _deus ex machina_ afin de produire un coup de théâtre... _Rod Smith_ est, en effet, un ingénieur informatique spécialiste des Tables de Partition et le créateur, à côté du gestionnaire de _boot_ : «rEFInd», du programme gdisk dédié à la manipulation des tables GPT/MBR. L'interprétation qu'il donne du problème m'a donné du grain à moudre :



			
				Roderick Smith a dit:
			
		

> Did you happen to use Apple's Disk Utility to create a FAT filesystem in that to-be-Windows partition? If so, you converted the disk from a legal GPT disk into a hybrid MBR disk, which OS X sees as GPT and Windows sees as MBR. The solution in this case is to clear the hybrid MBR data.



Est-ce que vos n'auriez pas utilisé l'«Utilitaire de Disque» d'Apple, par hasard, pour créer un système de fichiers au format FAT dans cette partition dédiée à Windows ? Si oui, vous avez converti votre disque, d'un disque de type GPT règlementaire en un disque de type "hybrid MBR", qu'OS X voit en tant que GPT et que Windows voit en tant que MBR. La solution dans ce cas de figure est de purger les données relevant du "hybrid MBR".​
Pourquoi du « grain à moudre » ? Parce que cette déclaration n'est pas consistante avec les déclarations sur son site du même _Rod Smith_ - déclarations auxquelles pointe le lien qu'il donne (☞*hybrid MBR*☜) et sur lesquelles je m'étais appuyé hier pour rédiger mon petit topo :



			
				Roderick Smith a dit:
			
		

> A hybrid MBR is a variant on the normal protective MBR. A hybrid MBR contains a type-0xEE partition, but it also contains up to three additional primary partitions, which point to the same space that's marked out by up to three GPT partitions. For instance, suppose you've got a Macintosh computer that dual-boots Mac OS X and Windows. OS X is happy on GPT, and so can use GPT partition definitions; but Windows is less capable in this respect. Thus, you'll define your partitions first as GPT partitions (including your Windows partitions), and then you'll modify your protective MBR so that its 0xEE partition is smaller than normal and it contains one to three partition definitions that point to the same disk locations as corresponding GPT partitions. You can then install Windows on these hybridized partitions. Apple's Boot Camp helps automate this process, so you don't need GPT fdisk to set up a hybrid MBR on a Mac; however, GPT fdisk can be useful in maintaining your hybrid MBR after it's configured.



Une "hybrid MBR" est une variation sur la "protective MBR" standard. Une "hybrid MBR" contient une partition de type 0xEE, mais elle contient aussi jusqu'à un maximum de 3 partitions primaires, qui pointent au même emplacement-disque qui se trouve indexé par 3 partitions GPT au plus. Par exemple, supposez que vous ayiez un Mac opérant en double-_boot_ sur OS X et Windows. OS X marche bien avec du GPT, et ainsi peut utiliser des définitions de partitions GPT ; mais Windows  marche nettement moins bien sous ce rapport. C'est pourquoi, vous définirez vos partitions en premier en tant que partitions GPT (incluant vos partitions Windows), et ensuite vous modifierez votre "Protective MBR" de telle sorte que sa 0xEE partition soit rétrécie par rapport à son extension par défaut et contienne de 1 à 3 définitions de partitions qui pointent aux mêmes emplacements du disque que les partitions GPT correspondantes. Vous pouvez alors installer Windows sur ces partitions hybridées. L'«Assistant BootCamp» d'Apple automatise ce processus, de telle sorte que vous n'ayiez pas besoin du programme "GPT fdisk" [aka: gdisk] pour mettre en place une "hybrid MBR" sur un Mac ; cependant, "GPT fdisk" [aka: gdisk] peut être utile pour une tâche de maintenance de votre "hybrid MBR" après qu'elle ait été configurée.​
Quand je dis que ces déclarations ne sont pas consistantes, j'entends qu'on ne peut pas les additionner sans contradiction, mais qu'elles créent une alternative. En effet, parmi ces déclarations de _Rod Smith_, les dernières (postées sur son site) laissent entendre que Windows réclame la mise-en-place d'une table "hybrid MBR" en doublure de la table GPT sur le disque d'un Mac pour être opérationnel ; alors que les premières (sur le site «superuser») diagnostiquent dans l'existence d'une table "hybrid MBR" sur le disque d'un Mac la raison du blocage d'une installation de Windows --> alors de deux choses l'une concernant Windows sur Mac : une table "hybrid MBR" est-elle une condition requise ou bien un obstacle à éliminer ? Ça ne peut pas être "les deux à la fois" - en bonne logique.

--------------------​
La Logique rejette la « contradiction », en stipulant qu'une _affirmation_ et sa _négation_ ne peuvent pas être vraies « _à la fois_ » : càd. considérées « _en même temps_ » & « _sous le même rapport_ ». Ce rappel me conduit à conjecturer une "issue" éventuelle : se pourrait-il qu'il existe plusieurs espèces de "hybrid MBR", découlant du mode selon lequel elles ont été générées ?

Je me suis livré à diverses manipulations sur une clé USB, dont le disque supporte une table de partition GPT.

- Primo : je crée dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» une nouvelle partition avec format de système fichiers ms-dos (FAT) --> je lance ensuite le programme gdisk en lui demandant de scanner la table de partition du disque de la clé : 2 définitions de tables de partitions sont trouvées : GPT et hybrid MBR. Il suffit donc de créer une nouvelle partition par rapport à une table GPT mais avec un format de système de fichiers "non-Apple" pour que la protective MBR qui doublait au départ la GPT soit convertie en hybrid MBR.

- Secundo : je remets la clé à zéro en GPT + protective MBR et je crée dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» une nouvelle partition jhfs+ --> définitions de tables de partition inchangées. Je lance alors gdisk et je demande la création d'une hybrid MBR avec ciblage de ma nouvelle partition jhfs+ par son numéro de secteur-disque comme partition à "mapper" dans la table MBR --> le scan du disque révèle derechef l'existence d'une hybrid MBR en doublure de la table GPT.​
Question : les 2 "hybrid MBR" sont-elles exactement du même type ? - pas sûr, à bien y réfléchir : dans le 1er cas (génération de l'hybrid MBR à partir d'une création de  format ms-dos), se pourrait-il que la génération de la table "hybrid MBR" avec "mappage" de la partition soit première, et la répercussion dans la table GPT secondaire ? Dans le 2è cas (génération de l'hybrid MBR à partir de la GPT), il est clair par contre que la GPT est première et l'hybrid MBR une génération secondaire. Ces 2 modes de génération n'affectent-ils pas le statut des tables ? Dans le 1er cas, l'hybrid MBR ne serait pas "GPT-relative" (parce que produite _sui generis_) ; dans le 2è cas, elle serait "GPT-relative" (parce que produite d'après le partitionnement GPT) --> si cette distinction se trouvait marquée par des attributs (genre : flags) sur chacune des tables hybrid MBR ainsi générées, alors j'arriverais à comprendre que, du point de vue d'un installateur de Windows, il puisse y avoir de "bonnes" tables hybrid MBR vs de "mauvaises" tables hybrid MBR. Le conseil de _Rod_ de remettre à zéro la "mauvaise" hybrid MBR en recréant une protective MBR par défaut, et de laisser le soin à l'installateur de créer une "bonne" hybrid MBR (ce qu'eût dû faire l'«Assistant BootCamp» - pour bien faire - s'il oubliait de se prendre tout le temps les pieds dans le tapis...) : non seulement ferait sens, mais n'introduirait pas à strictement parler de contradiction logique par rapport aux déclarations "générales" de son site --> sur son site, il ciblerait une hybrid MBR formellement adéquate car "GPT-relative", telle que son programme gdisk peut en générer une ; sur le site «superuser», il ciblerait une hybrid MBR formellement inadéquate car non_GPT-relative, suite à son mode de génération "à partir du format".

--------------------​À partir de là, je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas (à supposer l'«Assistant BootCamp» planté et en utilisant l'«Utilitaire de Disque») créer une partition au format jhfs+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé) et pas ms-dos (éventellement par effacement simple du système de fichiers ms-dos d'une partition déjà créée avec ce format et recréation d'un système de fichiers au format jhfs+ --> mes manipulations me montrent que cette opération supprime l'hybrid MBR en place et régénère une protective MBR par défaut). Ensuite, soit laisser se débrouiller l'installateur de Windows avec cette partition GPT, à charge pour lui de la "mapper" via la génération d'une hybrid MBR formellement correcte (GPT-relative) ; soit lancer gdisk au préalable avec le disque pour cible, et dans le menu r (recovery and transformation options for experts only) demander l'option h (make hybrid  MBR) assortie des spécifications idoines (numéro de secteur de la partition à "mapper" d'après la table des devices*, bootable flag etc.) --> je serait curieux de savoir si cette table hybrid MBR générée en mode GPT-relative serait honorée de l'agrément de l'installateur de Windows...

[* Pour connaître le n° de la partition-cible à mentionner dans la fenêtre interactive de gdisk, passer la commande : diskutil list dans le «Terminal» --> sous la rubrique du disque _ad hoc_, les partitions se trouvent listées dans l'ordre de leur numéro de secteur-disque. Par exemple, pour le disque SATA de _boot_ : /dev/disk0 (disque 0), pourront être mentionnées :


```
/dev/disk0
  #:             TYPE NAME                    SIZE           IDENTIFIER
  0:             GUID_partition_scheme       *500,01 GB      disk0
  1:             EFI EFI                      209.7 MB       disk0s1
  2:             Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       300 GB         disk0s2
  3:             Apple_Boot Recovery HD       650.0 MB       disk0s3
  4:             Apple_HFS Win                399,1 GB       disk0s4
```

--> la partition dédiée à Windows, intitulé Win dans mon exemple, est indentifiée comme : /dev/disk0s*4* dans la table des devices, soit : secteur *4* du disque 0 --> relativement au disque de référence (0), elle porte donc le numéro *4* à renseigner tout court tel quel dans la fenêtre de gdisk.]


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Encore bonjour @macomaniac ! Alors, dis moi si j'ai bien comprit tout ce que tu viens de me dire....

1. Dois-je reformater ma partition dédiée pour Windows en format Mac os étendu journalisé dans un premier temps ?

2. Voici ma diskutil list :

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     124.6 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS                 124.6 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     499.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2

  1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk2s1

Est-ce que je dois appliquer ceci http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot SUR "disk0s4" ?


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Tu penses donc que le message "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation" viendrait de là ?



EDIT ! Je viens de refaire un test avec Bootcamp, je ne sais pas par quel miracle mais je peux recrée une partition depuis Bootcamp ! Ce serait mieux de la faire d'ici plutôt que de l'utilitaire disque non ? (L'informatique....)


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Je reviens directement vers toi @macomaniac avec une info...

Premièrement, quand ma partition est en mac os étendu journalisé, l'installateur Windows ne la reconnait pas, je ne peux même pas la formater.... Donc je suis contraint de revenir en MS dos FAT32, dès lors ma partition est reconnue et je peux la formater depuis l'installeur.

Je pense avoir tilté ce que tu m'as dit de faire, mais avant de valider quoi que ce soit, voici le résultat des mes commandes (que je n'ai pas confirmé, je ne veux pas faire d'erreur) : 


MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     124.2 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                124.9 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     499.8 GB   disk1s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.0


Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their

partition table automatically reloaded!

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present


Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.


Command (? for help): p

Disk /dev/disk0: 488397168 sectors, 232.9 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): E7BA06CE-5248-4FC6-B055-8C196E7D500B

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 488397134

Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries

Total free space is 262421 sectors (128.1 MiB)


Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

  1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition

  2          409640       242986967   115.7 GiB   AF00  SSD

  3       242986968       244256503   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD

  4       244256768       488134983   116.3 GiB   0700  DOS_FAT_32_Untitled_2


Command (? for help): r


Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h


WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,

just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will

be untouched.


Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be

added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Mon idée (au cas où ton installation n'est toujours pas au point), c'est d'abord de reformater la partition WINDOWS = /dev/disk0s*4* au format jhfs+ = Mac OS étendu journalisé (puisqu'elle est créée, autant la garder). Normalement, cette régression à un format Apple fait sauter la définition hybrid MBR et restaure une protective MBR en définition associée à la table GPT.

Ensuite tu lances le «Terminal» et tu commences par la commande :


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 --> tu obtiens en réponse le scan de la table de partition de ton SSD. Est-ce que tu obtiens bien un :


```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```
 --> si oui, la situation question table de partition est au défaut : GPT + protective MBR comme attendu.

Alors tu enchaînes dans les menus interactifs de gdisk ainsi :


```
r
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
 --> tu tapes :


```
h
```
 et ↩︎ (= requête de définition d'une table hybrid MBR pour le disque 0) --> le logiciel affiche :


```
WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one, just hit the Enter key at the below prompt
and your MBR partition table will be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```
 --> tu tapes :


```
4
```
 et ↩︎ (c'est le numéro de ta partition WINDOWS à "mapper" dans la nouvelle hybrid MBR) --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```
 (gdisk te demandes si tu veux "mapper" l'ESP <EFI System Partition = /dev/disk0s1 de la table GPT> en position n°1 dans la nouvelle hybrid MBR <de sorte que la partition WINDOWS = /dev/disk0s4 de la Table GPT sera mappée en seconde position avec le n°2 dans la néo hybrid MBR>) --> tu tapes :


```
Y
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default AF):
```
 --> tu tapes :


```
AF
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```
 (fixer le flag "partition démarrable") --> tu tapes :


```
Y
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```
 --> tu tapes :


```
N
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```
 --> ce réaffichage de l'invite de commande de départ signifie que la définition de la table hybrid MBR est terminée en mode "virtuel" (fichier en RAM). Si tu quittes à ce moment, rien ne changera pour le disque 0 --> pour commander l'écriture au disque de la table hybrid MBR virtuelle, tu tapes :


```
w
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```
 --> tu tapes :


```
Y
```
 et ↩︎ --> le logiciel affiche :


```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$
```
 --> *re-démarre *impérativement pour que le kernel charge la nouvelle donne de table de partition. Ta session réouverte, si tu repasses dans le «Terminal» la commande :


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ --> le scan du SSD devrait donner :


```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```
 --> d'après ce que j'ai compris, tu as une table GPT directrice et une hybrid MBR qui devrait avoir le statut de "bonne" hybrid MBR, car générée en mode GPT-relative (via gdisk) et pas à partir d'un format ms-dos. Je me demande si le fait d'avor "mappé" l'ESP (EFI System Partition de la table GPT) en 1ère position de la néo hybrid MBR n'assure pas une "signature GPT" de cette nouvelle table : son certificat de conformité "modo MBR" à la table GPT originale, dont le 1er secteur est par définition l'EFI System Partition : /dev/disk0s1).

Ta table de partition hybrid MBR "mappant" comme il faut la partition /dev/disk0s4, tu dois pouvoir avec l'«Utilitaire de Disque» la reformater à présent de jhfs+ --> ms-dos(FAT), sans que ça change la conformité de l'hybrid MBR en place, parce que l'effacement d'un système de fichiers de format jhfs+ suivi de la création d'une système de fichiers de format ms-dos s'opère à l'intérieur de la partition prédéfinie de la table GPT (4) / hybrid MBR (2) sans changement des blocs circonscrits logiquement.

☞ Si tu _rebootes_ sur ton installateur de _Windows_, est-ce qu'il opine ou est-ce qu'il râle encore ?


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Donc j'ai suivi à la lettre tes commandes, que j'ai effectué sans problèmes... Mais lors de l'installation, je n'ai bel et bien plus le problème de partition MBR, mais encore ce problème cité plus haut que je t'ai prit en photo....

Ne bouge pas je te l'upload


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Mince attends ça ne marche pas depuis mon iPhone


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Voici la bête noire...... (Je suis obligé de formater ma partition pour que le bouton suivant se dégrise, et dès lors, ma partition est en NTFS...)

J'en profite pour te dire que j'ai contacté la personne à qui j'ai prit l'ISO d'installation de w7 et voici ce qu'il me dit : 

"Quand tu selectionne l'espace non partitionné, Windows se débrouille pour créer ses partitions dans cet Espace.

Je pense qu'il t'indique cette erreur car Win7 doit créer une partition de 350Mo pour stocker ses fichiers de boot en plus de sa partition principale.

Je pense que tu as cette erreur car il ne peut pas créer la partition supplémentaire ( pas d'espace sur le disque pour créer la partition de 350Mo )

Alors supprime La partition destinée à Windows, ensuite selectionne cet espace "Non partitionné" ou " Non alloué" et clic sur suivant."

Cela me semble très bizarre, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

News : Voici ce qu'il me demande de faire : "oui supprime la partition 4 ensuite tu auras un gros espace non alloué de 116Go,5 ( environ ), tu selectionne ça et tu fait "Suivant"

la partition non allouée est trop petite actuellement."

Il n'y a aucun risque d'après toi, @macomaniac ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Aucun risque : supprimer la partition la vire à de l'espace libre (Free_Space) que tu peux toujours ensuite récupérer si l'opération échoue (il suffit, dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque», de sélectionner l'espace libre grisé et de presser le bouton "*+*" - ce qui recrée une partition). Je te conseille néanmoins, avant de supprimer ta partition WINDOWS, de la reformater d'abord au format jhfs+, car ce retour à un format Apple va supprimer la table hybrid MBR et restaurer une Protective MBR par défaut.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

Regarde, j'ai fait ce qu'il m'a demandé de faire... Je crois que j'avance, je suis arrivé au moment des copies de fichiers windows, jusqu'alors je n'étais jamais arrivé à cette étape, JAMAIS !

Mais un petit message d'erreur apparaît me demandant de redémarrer l'ordinateur et de retourner sur l'installation w7 (sans doute car il vient de créer une partition lui même)

Voici mes nouveaux résultats : 

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/229010image774.jpg

et

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/215708image821.jpg

Quand je jette un oeil à l'utilitaire disque, voici ce que j'ai : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/672854Capturedcran20150912184332.png

Ces 2 partitions grisées (que l'on peut voir sur le premier lien screen) m'ont l'air indispensables à la bonne installation de w7.. Néanmoins, je reste encore bloqué comme tu peux le voir.

Si j'en crois ma logique, sur l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai comme l'impression que si disk0s4 et disk0s6 étaient EN DESSOUS de ma partition w7, cela marcherait.... Qu'en penses-tu ? (encore faut-il y arriver)


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

@macomaniac je pense que je suis maudit...

Regarde le message que j'ai en voulant refaire ma partition en une : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/456896Capturedcran20150912190502.png


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

EDIT : J'ai réussi à remettre mon SSD à la normal sans le message d'erreur que je te présente sur le screenshot précédent, il fallait que je supprime cette partition depuis l'installateur Windows directement (quelle galère). Me revoici à la normale ! Et je me creuse encore, et encore les méninges.... Je ne lâcherai pas l'affaire avant d'avoir réussi, je pense être proche du but.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (12 Septembre 2015)

@macomaniac à force de me creuser les méninges je crois que je suis à 2 doigts de gagner... J'ai juste besoin d'aide pour une commande de gdisk (celui que l'on télécharge)

Vois-tu ce qu'il dit ici : http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot

Et bien regarde ma diskutil list actuelle :

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     124.6 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS                 123.4 GB   disk0s4

  5:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2               939.5 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     499.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2

  1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk2s1

J'ai 2 partitions Windows oui, c'est la solution à mon problème (je pense). La seule chose que j'aimerais à l'heure actuelle, c'est effectué la commande du lien superuser, mais SEULEMENT, et j'ai bien dit SEULEMENT, sur le disk0s4.... Si je le fais sur mon SSD directement, j'aurais mon problème habituel, je suis quasiment sûr de mon coup...

Seulement je n'arrive pas à être sûr de la commande utilisé pour "Type n to create a fresh protective MBR." seulement sur ce foutu disk0s4

Si tu veux, j'ai réussi à créer ma deuxième partition appelée "windows2" comme non allouée... et ce, grâce à ta commande au dessus avec l'hybrid MBR ! seulement... en effectuant la commande du lien superuser, cela détruit ma partition non alloué et la remet à 128mo (1go à l'heure actuelle)....

Donc, comme je te le dis auparavant, si je fais la commande sur sur le disk0 directement, et puis je reperds tout..... or à l'heure actuelle tout est prêt, juste que ma partiton Windows (de 126go) doit être transformée grâce à la commande du lien superuser... j'aimerais l'appliquer seulement sur ce disque


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (13 Septembre 2015)

C'est avec joie que je t'écris ce message depuis Windows 7, sur mon Mac... et que je mets fin à ce monologue !

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide, au final j'ai réussi à 10min à installer Windows avec VMware avec mon DVD officiel dont j'ai crée un ISO... La vie est mal faite parfois.

Tchatchao


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

Je vois que tu as manœuvré avec autant d'ingéniosité que de ténacité. Je suis resté, quant à moi, en situation de porte-à-faux : d'avoir à conjecturer en mode purement théorique, sans pouvoir conduire de tests expérimentaux faute de disposer d'un installateur de _Windows_ sur un medium quelconque. Ce qui m'étonne, dans ce fourbi, c'est autant l'incapacité de «BootCamp» à régler a priori la question des partitions d'accueil de _Windows_, que les limites de l'installateur de _Windows_ à reconnaître les partitions qui lui sont réservées d'avance.

--------------------​D'après ton tout dernier message, tu as choisi de virtualiser _Windows_ via le logiciel de virtualisation : «Vmware Fusion» - solution on ne peut plus satisfaisante pour qui n'entend pas jouer à des jeux réclamant de grosses ressources (auquel cas la solution d'une installation réelle sur le disque reste incontournable). Tu as ainsi trouvé une solution en changeant les termes du problème (à l'instar d'_Alexandre_ tranchant le «_Nœud Gordien_» au lieu de s'évertuer à vouloir de le dénouer) .

--------------------​J'en induis que tu as abandonné la perspective d'installer _Windows_ sur ton disque, option qui m'avait impliqué _par la bande _dans sa problématique à cause des questions de partitionnement qu'elle soulève et qui m'intéressent. Tu me permettras sans doute quelques bavardages dominicaux sur ce dernier thème destiné à rester ici en friche...

Dans tes messages d'hier, une avancée qui me paraît importante est le fait que _Windows_ requière 2 partitions à la suite (et pas une seule) : une partition principale pour les fichiers de l'OS et une partition secondaire pour les fichiers de démarrage du Système (probablement un émulateur de BIOS). La préconisation de ton pote allait dans ce sens : laisser en espace libre (ne relevant pas a priori d'une partition dans la table GPT) tous les blocs du disque en-dessous de la «Recovery HD» (/dev/disk0s3), pour permettre à l'installateur de _Windows_ de créer dessus les 2 partitions : OS / BIOS à sa guise. Soit. Mais alors : pourquoi l'installateur n'a-t-il pas fait son travail comme attendu ? Il semble, en effet, d'après les liens à des clichés du message #33 avoir de lui-même multiplié des micro-partitions sans pouvoir ensuite les reconnaître logiquement dans une table de partition MBR cohérente. D'où ton procédé, consistant à préparer à l'avance 2 partitions d'accueil : une /dev/disk0s4 (125 Go) pour l'OS et une /dev/disk0s4 (1 Go) pour le BIOS. Avec le problème récurrent : comment faire pour que l'installateur les honore quant tu démarres sur lui ?

La démarche que tu avais envisagé , une fois tes 2 partitions créées :



Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> J'ai 2 partitions Windows oui, c'est la solution à mon problème (je pense). La seule chose que j'aimerais à l'heure actuelle, c'est effectué la commande du lien superuser, mais SEULEMENT, et j'ai bien dit SEULEMENT, sur le disk0s4.... Si je le fais sur mon SSD directement, j'aurais mon problème habituel, je suis quasiment sûr de mon coup...
> 
> Seulement je n'arrive pas à être sûr de la commande utilisé pour "Type n to create a fresh protective MBR." seulement sur ce foutu disk0s4
> 
> ...



m'a donné du fil (cogitatif) à retordre - avouons-le.

D'abord, parce qu'elle est logiquement impossible, en vertu du "paradoxe de _Frege_" que le mathématicien _Bertrand Russell_ a mis en évidence avant de créer sa «Théorie des Ensembles». _Frege_ était un logicien qui avait proposé en premier une formalisation jouant sur 2 types d'entités : les ensembles (objets contenants) et les éléments (objets contenus), sans s'apercevoir que sa théorie permettait _en dernière instance _de poser un ensemble comme s'appartenant à lui-même, càd. comme objet inclus de son propre ensemble - ce qui induit en cascade des effets de contradiction. C'est en interdisant ce paradoxe, et en imposant à un ensemble de ne pouvoir être l'élément que d'un ensemble d'ordre supérieur et pas de lui-même, que _Russell_ a construit une formalisation en _arborescence_, càd. _non-réflexive_. Ce n'est pas (à mon avis) qu'une formalisation ne puisse être _réflexive_ (et même, ne doive pas l'être --> c'est la requête _ontologique_ de la philosophie : pouvoir s'arrêter à un Ensemble absolument Premier qui soit le fondement de lui-même = l'«_Être_», au lieu d'admettre _à l'infini_ qu'aucun Ensemble n'est absolument Premier, puisque a priori posable comme objet seulement en tant qu'élément inclus dans un Ensemble supérieur E+1 - ce qui impose à la pensée de ne jamais pouvoir s'arrêter, contrairement au principe d'_Aristote _ «Anankè sthénaî» : "il est nécessaire de s'arrêter" <à un Principe absolument Premier - quand on pense>) - c'est qu'une telle formalisation _réflexive_ n'est pas _opératoire_ mais seulement _spéculative_. Aucun ordinateur n'est possible sur la base d'une formalisation _réflexive_ - il faut nécessairement une formalisation _arborescente_, càd. _russellienne_, pour ce faire.

Quand tu demandais à gdisk de définir une partition (élément) non _dans_ une Table de Partition (Ensemble), mais _comme_ une Table de Partition - tu demandais à un élément d'être son propre Ensemble de référence (_pars totalis_), ce qui me semble relever du "paradoxe de _Frege_" : un "partitionnement réflexif". C'est impossible en logique informatique, strictement _russellienne, càd. arborescente_ et c'est à cette logique _opératoire _qu'obéit le logiciel gdisk : une Table de Partition est un ensemble formel incluant des éléments (partitions) ; ce n'est pas une partition (élément) se référant à elle-même comme étant une Table (Ensemble). Bref, une Table de Partition se projetant sur l'espace entier d'un disque, c'est toujours l'espace-disque entier qui est concerné, les partitions élémentaires équivalant à des sous-secteurs de cet espace d'ensemble. Donc gdisk ne pouvait pas faire ce que tu demandais.

--------------------​Il m'était venu par ailleurs d'autres idées (conjecturelles). Apparemment, pour que des partitions créées à l'avance dans la table GPT soient "vues" comme entités par l'installateur de _Windows_, il faut qu'elles contiennent des systèmes de fichiers non-Apple (pas jhfs+ donc, mais par exemple ms-dos). Mais, dès que des partitions sont créées dans la table GPT avec un format non-Apple, la Table secondaire "protective MBR" qui double la GPT se trouve convertie, à partir du format (ms-dos par exemple) en une "hybrid MBR" qui est "foireuse", parce qu'aucun travail de mise en correspondance des partitions GPT (ms-dos) comme entrées formelles de cette table "hybrid MBR" n'a été effectué pour autant (c'est un table créée "à partir du format" qui n'est pas congruente formellement dans ses entrées de partitions avec la GPT). Or cette "hybrid MBR" foireuse est tout de suite détectée comme invalide par l'installateur de _Windows_ opérant sur un EFI-based computer, à cause de sa non-congruence avec la table GPT. D'où des messages du style : "table MBR trouvée au lieu de GPT requise".

L'idée qui m'était venue était donc de reformater les 2 partitions dédiées à _Windows_ (/dev/disk0s4 & /dev/disk0s5) soit en ms-dos, soit directement en ntfs (pourquoi pas ?), ce qui évidemment impacte la "protective MBR" par défaut et la convertit en une "hybrid MBR" invalide. Rien de plus simple alors que de demander à gdisk de supprimer cette "hybrid MBR" invalide (par exemple en demandant la recréation d'une "protective MBR" - dont, je le rappelle, la spécificité est de n'avoir qu'une entrée de partition équivalant à la totalité de l'espace-disque jusqu'à une limite de 2 To). Ensuite, de demander la recréation formelle d'une "hybrid MBR" valide, car générée en corrélation de définitions des partitions avec le partitionnement GPT pris pour "template" = patron (il aurait suffi de demander à ce que les partitions GPT : 1 = ESP, 4 = WINDOWS et 5 = WINDOWS 2 soient intégrées comme entrées à la table "hybrid MBR" en qualité de partitions n°1, 2 et 3 - trois entrées étant un maximum).

Il aurait été intéressant de vérifier, alors, les 2 partitions étant "vues" comme entités (format ms-dos ou ntfs) et la table de partition MBR étant a priori reconnaissable car valide, quel aurait été le comportement de l'installateur de _Windows_. Aurait-il sans moufter accepté d'installer les fichiers-Système sur la partition ntfs de l'OS et les fichiers de _boot_ sur la partition-BIOS ? Ou bien y aurait-il eu encore d'autres avanies (_et framboises..._) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (13 Septembre 2015)

Salut @macomaniac ! J'ai bien lu tout ce que tu viens de me dire, expliqué avec beaucoup de clarté comme à ton habitude. On arrive à comprendre ce qu'il se passe sans avoir lu quoi que ce soit sur le sujet auparavant !

Bref, comme tu l'as dit je suis tenace, et comme tu l'as dit, mes 4go ram actuels vont vite être peinés avec VMware pour mes jeux (principale raison d'avoir Windows 7).

Je peux recréer facilement le tableau type que j'avais hier, à savoir ma partition de 115go ainsi que la 2ème de 1go. Je tiens à préciser que ces 2 partitions étaient en MS DOS FAT32, obligatoire pour que l'installateur les reconnaissent.

Je suis preneur quant à une configuration comme "il aurait suffi de demander à ce que les partitions GPT : 1 = ESP, 4 =WINDOWS et 5 = WINDOWS 2 soient intégrées comme entrées à la table "hybrid MBR"" en attendant sagement les lignes de commandes que tu me donneras à taper (tu es mon mentor).

Je tiens à te repréciser que, et c'est là que c'est vicieux... : en suivant cette méthode : http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot Il n'y a pas de problème, plus de message d'erreur partition MBR et GPT... MAIS, cette commande "supprime" mon espace de 1go, que j'arrive à créer grâce à ta commande citée plus haut, pour l'Hybrid MBR... du moins il n'est plus accessible et Windows en recrée un de 128mo (ce qui n'est pas suffisant pour l'installation)

J'avais prit quelques photos, j'espère que tu arriveras à comprendre les 2 cas de figures qui s'offrait à moi (je me fait pas de soucis) :

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/904658image881.jpg   Ici, tu ne vois pas mais en dessous du message d'erreur (n'en tient pas compte, je n'étais pas sur la bonne partition), se trouvait donc ma partition Windows 1 (126go) et ma partition windows 2 (1go). Partition de 1go crée grâce à toi je répète, avec la commande hybrid MBR... Comme me venait le message de "Partition MBR et GPT", j'ai bien entendu voulu retaper la commande de superuser ( http://superuser.com/questions/508026/windows-detects-gpt-disk-as-mbr-in-efi-boot )

Mais en la faisant, voici grossomodo le résultat : 

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/512346image996.jpg

Ma belle partition Windows 2 de 1go disparaît, ce qui me ramène à cette erreur : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation"

Les 2 commandes étant indispensables, mais l'une empêchant l'autre de fonctionner correctement, me voilà au pied du mur.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

Théorie​


Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> et c'est là que c'est vicieux...



...en logique, ce sont toujours les « cercles » qui sont "vicieux" - alors qu'en géométrie plane, ils ont la "vertu" de figures recevables, quoique irrationnelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une curiosité intellectuelle, le cercle en question - je dois dire - à le contempler attentivement. En effet, lorsque tu modifies la table de partition GPT de ton SSD de 250 Go (via l'«Utilitaire de Disque» je présume ?) ainsi :


```
/dev/disk0
#: TYPE       NAME                              SIZE            IDENTIFIER
   0:         GUID_partition_scheme            *250.1 GB        disk0
   1:         EFI EFI                           209.7 MB        disk0s1
   2:         Apple_HFS SSD                     124.6 GB        disk0s2
   3:         Apple_Boot Recovery HD            650.0 MB        disk0s3
   4:         Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS      123.4 GB        disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2    939.5 MB        disk0s5
```

sans aucune autre manipulation de Table de Partition, alors, une fois re-démarré sur l'installateur de _Windows_, il y a déclaration d'erreur de Table de référence des partitions trouvées, parce qu'elles releveraient d'une MBR alors que sur un Mac (EFI-based_computer) elles devraient relever d'une Table GPT.

Si, avant de re-démarrer sur l'installateur de _Windows_, tu lances gdisk dans le «Terminal» pour lui demander de créer une table secondaire hybrid MBR (construite d'après le template de la GPT) dans laquelle 2 des partitions de la GPT se trouvent inscrites comme "entrées-MBR" : la /dev/disk0s1 = ESP => "entrée-MBR n°1" + la /dev/disk0s4 = WINDOWS --> "entrée-MBR n°2" ; alors il n'y a plus d'erreur pour l'installateur concernant l'emploi de la 4: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 123.4 GB disk0s4 afin d'y installer les fichiers-Système de _Windows_, car cette partition-GPT se trouve reconnue comme "entrée-MBR n°2" d'une table hybrid-MBR valide (GPT-based). Mais par contre la 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5 de 1 Go n'est pas reconnue comme existante, car elle n'est pas associée à une "entrée-MBR" de la table hybrid MBR et tu ne peux donc y installer l'émulateur de BIOS nécessaire au démarrage du Système _Windows _installé sur la partition qui la précède.

Si, pour pallier cette lacune de reconnaissance d'existence de la partition 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5, tu supprime par l'intermédiaire de gdisk la table hybrid MBR précédente, pour recréer une table protective MBR (qui double par défaut la table GPT sur le disque d'un EFI-based_computer), alors la 4: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 123.4 GB disk0s4 de la table GPT se trouve toujours reconnue comme partition ; mais la 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5 n'est plus reconnue dans un statut de partition, mais son emplacement-disque est évalué à de l'espace libre (free_space), malheureusement réduit à une extension de 128 Mo au lieu de 1 Go, càd. trop peu pour que l'installateur de _Windows_ puisse l'exploiter pour créer une partition de taille suffisante pour l'émulateur de BIOS (300 Mo requis).

À contempler avec équanimité ce « cercle vicieux », 2 évidences m'apparaissent :

- a) un des facteurs qui alimentent ce « cercle vicieux » est _irrationnel_ --> c'est le facteur : {protective MBR => transformation de la partition GPT 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5 en free_space 128 Mo pour l'installateur de _Windows_}. J'en suis réduit à conjecturer spéculativement à ce sujet. Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'une table de partition GPT se trouve simplement doublée par un protective MBR (qui est le "gilet pareballes" associé par défaut à la table GPT sur le disque d'un Mac) ? Il se passe que, dans cette table protective MBR parallèle, la seule "entrée" logique possible est une définition de partition unique couvrant tout l'espace-disque (jusqu'à une limite de 2 To d'espace-disque). Cette "entrée" holistique ("super-partition") ne correspond à aucune des partitions particulières de la Table GPT (il n'y a pas de "mappage" faisant correspondre terme à terme une partition-GPT spécifique à une "entrée-MBR" spécifique) ; mais elle produit néanmoins un "effet-de-répérage", pour l'installateur de _Windows_, des partitions-GPT qui font partie du "champ-de-couverture" de cette "super-partition" MBR. Elles sont rendues repérables comme "objets existants", parce qu'elles font partie du "champ-de-couverture" de la partition holistique MBR. Sauf que... certaines partitions-GPT ne sont pas repérables comme "objets existants" de cette façon, parce qu'elles sont trop petites (en taille) : en-dessous de la limite de taille qui en fait des "entités repérables". Ces trop petits objets ne sont appréhendés que comme "résidus spatiaux", sans que leur mesure exacte d'espace-disque (1 Go en terme de partition-GPT) ne soit "reconnue" --> il y aurait réduction automatique à une tare d'espace libre par défaut = 128 Mo.

- b) ce « cercle vicieux » est _apparent_ --> il semble possible d'introduire au moins _2 variations_ de facteurs qui interrompent son bouclage :

- b1) faire varier la taille de la partition GPT 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5 afin qu'elle devienne un objet suffisamment "gros" pour que l'installateur de _Windows_, à travers le "monocle" de la table protective MBR, la reconnaisse comme "partition existante" au lieu de free_space réduit à un défaut de 128 Mo. Combien ? - Je n'en sais rien : 5 Go ? 10 Go ? 12 Go ? Seuls des tests expérimentaux pourraient le révéler.

Évidemment, cette manière de dénouer le « cercle vicieux » _apparent _n'est pas économique, mais consumatrice d'espace-disque au-delà du nécessaire (300 Mo pour un émulateur de BIOS). Négligeable pour quelqu'un qui aurait un SSD de 1 To ; inacceptable pour quelqu'un qui a un SSD de taille moindre (120 / 250 Go).



- b2) créer une hybrid MBR comportant comme "entrées de partition" (faisant écho dans la table MBR aux partitions réelles de la table GPT) les 2 partitions dédiées à _Windows_ : 4: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 123.4 GB disk0s4 & 5: Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2 939.5 MB disk0s5 ce qui fera 3 au total (la limite admise pour une hybrid MBR) avec inclusion comme 1ère entrée de la 1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1 (l'ESP de la table GPT) - procédé susceptible de "signer" la validité d'une table MBR comme étant "GPT-based". C'est, à te lire, l'option que tu avais déjà en tête :



Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> Je suis preneur quant à une configuration comme "il aurait suffi de demander à ce que les partitions GPT : 1 = ESP, 4 =WINDOWS et 5 = WINDOWS 2 soient intégrées comme entrées à la table "hybrid MBR""



--------------------

Pratique​
--> je te propose donc d'expérimenter cette 2è option (la plus économique en espace-disque) :

- a) tu t'arranges au départ pour avoir à nouveau la table GPT suivante :


```
/dev/disk0
#: TYPE       NAME                              SIZE            IDENTIFIER
   0:         GUID_partition_scheme            *250.1 GB        disk0
   1:         EFI EFI                           209.7 MB        disk0s1
   2:         Apple_HFS SSD                     124.6 GB        disk0s2
   3:         Apple_Boot Recovery HD            650.0 MB        disk0s3
   4:         Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS      123.4 GB        disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS 2    939.5 MB        disk0s5
```

où les partitions n°4 & n° 5 portent des systèmes de fichiers ms-dos (FAT) afin d'être "visibles" pour l'installateur de _Windows_.

- b) tu lance gdisk avec la commande :


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 et quel que soit le résultat du scan de la table de partition du disque, tu recrées une protective MBR vierge ainsi :


```
x et ↩︎ --> affichage du prompt : Expert command (? for help):
n et ↩︎ --> ré-affichage du prompt : Expert command (? for help):
w et ↩︎ --> Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!
            Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ -->  OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
             Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
             partition table automatically reloaded!
             Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
             You should reboot or remove the drive.
             The operation has completed successfully.
             MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$
```

--> *re-démarre* ton Mac pour éviter que le kernel ne soit à la traîne de cette modification de la table de partition.

- c) tu relances gdisk encore avec la commande :


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 et tu crées à présent une hybrid MBR à *2* "entrées MBR" corrélées à tes 2 partitions-GPT dédiées à _Windows_ (ce qui fera 3 avec l'intrégration en 1ère "entrée MBR" de l'ESP de la table GPT proposée automatiquement par gdisk) ainsi :


```
r et ↩︎ --> affichage du prompt : Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
h et ↩︎ --> WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
            just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will be untouched.
            Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
            added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
4 5 [un espace entre les 2 chiffres] et ↩︎ --> Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ --> Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
            Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
07 et ↩︎ --> Set the bootable flag? (Y/N)
Y et ↩︎ --> Creating entry for GPT partition #5 (MBR partition #3)
            Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
07 et ↩︎ --> Set the bootable flag? (Y/N)
Y et ↩︎ --> Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
N et ↩︎ --> ré-affichage du prompt : Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
w et ↩︎ --> Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!
            Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ --> OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
            Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
            partition table automatically reloaded!
            Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
            You should reboot or remove the drive.
            The operation has completed successfully.
            MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$
```

--> *re-démarre *impérativement ton Mac (idem : mise-à-jour du partitionnement chargé en kernel). À toi de voir si les 2 partitions n°4 (WINDOWS) & n° 5 (WINDOWS 2) sont reconnues équitablement exploitables par l'installateur de _Windows_ après reformatage en ntfs de leurs systèmes de fichiers ms-dos (FAT) de départ...

--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (14 Septembre 2015)

Salut @macomaniac ! (Pour la 1000ème fois ?)

J'ai le regret de t'annoncer que cela ne marche toujours pas...

J'ai suivi à la lettre tes recommandations, et comme à chaque, une commande annule l'autre, voici ce qu'il se passe : 


http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/724408image569.jpg   Voilà, la première commande faite (MBR GPT) s'annule suite à la deuxième commande (hybrid MBR)

Si je retape la première commande, en ne touchant rien d'autre, rebelote :

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/590427image648.jpg


C'est à s'en arracher les cheveux.

Cependant souviens toi, j'ai contacté l'uploader de l'iso Windows afin d'avoir de l'aide. Il m'avait conseillé de supprimer ma partition DEPUIS l'installateur windows, afin que l'espace alloué (128mo) en dessous de ma partition soit de 116go (partition supprimée donc). La magie avait opérée, l'installation windows commençait, avant de me demander de redémarrer... Suite au redémarrage, j'avais quelque chose comme ceci :

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/229010image774.jpg


Je pense que la vérité est par ici, SIMPLEMENT... Ces foutues partitions 4 5 et 6, devrait être EN DESSOUS de la partition 7. Je suis quasiment sûr que ça marcherait ensuite, es-tu d'accord ? Je réfléchis comment pouvoir faire ça...


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (14 Septembre 2015)

Bon dieu.... Bon dieu !!!! En réfléchissant un peu j'ai réussi a créer une espace non alloué de 1go ! on me demande de redémarrer une première fois, chose faite !!  Toutes mes partitions sont dans le bon ordre, je n'étais jamais arrivé à ce stade !!

Après démarrage, voilà ce qu'on me dit : http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/584324image126.jpg

AVANT DE FORMATER QUOI QUE CE SOIT EN FAT32... J'ai grandement besoin de savoir quelle est cette partition en question !

Voici ma diskutil list : 


/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     124.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         124.1 GB   disk0s4

  5: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               314.6 MB   disk0s5

  6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6

  7:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s7

  8: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               314.6 MB   disk0s8

  9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     499.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk2

  1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk2s1


Et voici ce que me montre mon utilitaire de disque : http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/254625Capturedcran20150914162247.png

Je te précise que les s5 s7 et s8 sont tous en "point de montage" : non monté

Qu'est-ce que je dois formater en FAT32, telle est ma GRANDE question ?

J'attends impatiemment ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

Pour voir toutes les partitions dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque», tu dois activer son menu latent : "_Déboguer_". Pour cela, passe  (copier-coller) cette commande dans le «Terminal» :


```
defaults write com.apple.DiskUtility DUDebugMenuEnabled 1
```
 puis re-démarre (la commande crée le binôme key / string suivant :


```
<key>DUDebugMenuEnabled</key>
    <string>1</string>
```

dans le fichier de préférence de ta bibliothèque personnelle de compte : com.apple.DiskUtility.plist - ce qui active l'option : "_Déboguer_"). Relance alors l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et tu avises, dans la barre de menus supérieure, un nouveau menu : "_Déboguer_" --> déroule la liste des sous-menus et coche le pénultième : "_Afficher chaque partition_" --> désormais, dans la colonne de gauche du logiciel, toutes les partitions se trouvent affichées, même celles qui sont dissimulées à l'affichage standard par leur format (genre : Apple_Boot pour la «Recovery HD»).

- a) est-ce que tu aperçois vers le bas les partitions EFI NO NAME (en grisé = non montées) ? Si oui, tu peux les sélectionner successivement, et les monter pour vérifier (bouton de la petite barre de menus de la fenêtre) si elles portent un format ntfs de système de fichiers --> si oui, les reformater en MS-DOS (FAT) alors.

- b) si elles échappent à l'affichage graphique, tu peux passer dans le «Terminal» les commandes (successives) :


```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume ms-dos "EFI NO NAME" /dev/disk0s6
sudo diskutil eraseVolume ms-dos "EFI NO NAME" /dev/disk0s9
```

[comme on te demande, d'après ton 1er cliché, de formater la "Partition Système EFI" (= ESP) en FAT-32 (ms-dos), j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agirait de ces petites partitions EFI additionnelles. Car la véritable ESP de la Table GPT par contre est la 1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1 - or cette partition supporte a priori une format ms-dos (FAT-32) et aucunement un ntfs. Tu peux le vérifier, dans ton «Utilitaire de Disque» débogué, en sélectionnant la 1ère partition EFI (tout en haut), en la montant et en vérifiant si le format est bien MS-DOS (FAT-32) comme je le conjecture (j'ai peine à croire que ce soit cette partition = ESP de la table GPT qui soit impliquée).]


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (14 Septembre 2015)

Ça ne marche toujours pas, ça me recrée des partitions... Je fais des tests depuis 1h, je ne comprends pas. Ces partitions je dois les supprimer depuis l'installateur Windows, car j'ai de nouveau des alloué 128mo qui me bloque...

J'ai voulu tenter de formater manuellement depuis l'utilitaire disque les partitions s5 s7 et s8 et là je comprends encore moins, mon format MS DOS, il est en FAT16 et pas 32 quand je formate...

Ps : en faisant ta manip de déboguage, les partitions qui nous intéressaient étaient déjà en fat32... Je ne comprends pas


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (14 Septembre 2015)

Bon @macomaniac je viens d'essayer toutes les possibilités, car j'ai comprit le fonctionnement de tout ce merdier... Rien ne marche, je sais pas ce que tu en penses mais personnellement j'en déduis qu'il m'est impossible d'installer cet ISO sur mon Mac...

Par contre, j'ai crée un ISO à partir de mon DVD officiel et celui-ci j'ai réussi à l'installer dans VMware, or sur une clé bootable, il n'est pas reconnu par mon mac au boot.... Va savoir pourquoi, je vais refaire le test. Mais pour cet ISO téléchargé, j'abandonne.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2015)

«Que diable allait-il faire dans cette galère ?»​
Je viens, de mon côté, de récupérer un DVD d'install de «Windows 7» (Édition Familiale Premium) de 2009 avec n° de licence sur le boîtier. De quoi pouvoir expérimenter ce qui se passe dans l'interface de l'installateur de _Windows_ - et pas seulement conjecturer sur des tables de partitions. Car nous faisons une belle paire digne d'une fable : «_l'aveugle guidant le paralytique_» (moi spéculant en aveugle / toi chez qui rien ne marche) !

Je suis pour l'instant sidéré de tous ces achoppements : enfin quoi ! l'«Assistant BootCamp» n'a-t-il pas été créé pour automatiser la tâche du partitionnement, afin que l'installateur de _Windows_ ait à sa disposition de quoi installer sans regimber ? Par ailleurs, qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces arguties de la part de l'installateur de _Windows _à l'égard de partitions spécialement apprêtées pour lui ? j'avais déjà l'opinion préconçue que _Windows_ était une croix à porter - je n'imaginais pas que la mise en place en soi était déjà le chemin de croix...


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (15 Septembre 2015)

Ahah... Comme tu dis, nous formons une belle paire !! Si je n'avais pas ma configuration actuelle, à savoir un SSD à la place du SuperDrive, d'après ce que je comprends tout se ferait tout seul comme par magie depuis Bootcamp. Mais avec cette configuration, les choses se compliquent.

Je t'ai dit que j'abandonnais hier, mais c'est plus fort que moi je cherche encore.. Car je crois que maintenant, mon seul problème est cette partition EFI...... J'ai comme l'impression que ce con de Windows prends ma partition EFi (de MacOs) pour faire l'installation, et ne va pas faire les partitions que j'ai crée spécialement pour lui (connard).

J'ai une fois de plus contacté l'uploader de l'ISO, voici ce qu'il m'a demandé de faire (en vain, tu te doutes bien) : 


"Il faudrait essayer ça, après j'aurais plus d'idées... :

- Depuis l'installation de Windows, supprimer toutes les partitions que l'intalleur à créé ( de la 4 à la 7 ou 8 dans mes souvenirs => je n'ai plus les capture d'ecran )

- Laisser tout l'espace en "non alloué" et revenir à Mac OS

- Créer une partition de 200Mo et la formater en Fat32 ( pas en exfat ou autre, mais bien en FAT32 )

- Relancer l'installation de Windows depuis mon ISO
Au niveau du disque, tu verras la partition de 200Mo avec l'espace libre ( presque tout normalement )

- Sélectionner l'espace "non alloué" => avancé => nouveau => et valider avec tout l'espace indiqué
Tu auras un message indiquant que Windows doit créer ses propres partitions blablabla => tu réponds OK

- Tu devrais voir plusieurs partitions comme avant + ta 200Mo

- Tu sélectionnes la partition de 100 et quelques Go et tu fais suivant.

Si Windows est pas trop con, il devrais utiliser la partition de 200Mo pour en faire la partition EFI.

Si tu as toujours le meme message, c'est qu'il essaie d'utiliser la partition EFI de MacOS ( partition 0 ou 1 de 100Mo ou un peu + ) qui est formatée en NTFS ou non accessible car dans dans format propre a MacOS ( HFS ou HFS+ )
Et vu qu'il ne faut pas toucher a cette partition si tu ne veux pas perdre MacOS, tu sera bloqué, a moins de faire une partition MBR "Proactive" ( je crois ) avec gdisk ( sur un espace "non alloué" ) pour retenter une installation en MBR...
Pour le MBR il faut une partition de 450Mo pour les fichier de boot Windows et une autre du reste de l'espace dispo pour installer Windows Toujours en "proactive" avec gdisk"



Il m'a encore envoyé une manipulation à faire, je la lis de ce pas et te tiens informé, mon bon vieux @macomaniac


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (15 Septembre 2015)

Breaking news : Alors voici ce que l'uploader me demande de faire : 

"OK,

Alors on va faire encore un test. On va tout recommencer depuis le début.

1 - Reviens à l'état d'origine du Mac (suppression des partitions "Windows" + suppression de bootcamp et restauration du disque pour MacOS

2 - Installation de BootCamp + création d'une partition pour Windows.

3 - Démarrer sur la clé en mode MBR ( pas en UEFI )
=> au menu boot, tu dois voir "Installation de Windows 7 ... ( MBR )"

4 - A la gestion des disques, il va te dire qu'aucun disque ne correspond aux attentes pour installer Windows ( c'est normal )

5 - tu appuie sur "Shift"(MAJ) + F10 pour lancer une invite de commandes

6 - tu tapes :
diskpart
select disk 0
select partition N
( N = le numéro de la partition créée avec Bootcamp )
format fs=NTFS label="Windows 7" Quick

7 - Fermes la fenetre de commande et clic sur "Actualiser"

8 - Sélectionne la partition "bootcamp/Windows", normalement, tu ne devrais plus avoir de message d'erreur et tu devrais pouvoir passer à l'installation.


Tout ça, parce que Bootcamp crée une partition "Hybrid MBR" et le "Hybrid", Windows il aime pas ça...
Le top serait de faire directement des partition en "Protective MR" mais boot camp le gère pas.*"
*
OR, au début du boot, je devrais avoir normalement quelque chose comme ceci : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/254060Install.png
Mais on ne me prose pas le choix entre MBR ou EFI à moi... Je n'ai que EFI...

MAIS, je ne sais plus par quel miracle, j'ai déjà eu le choix entre EFI et MBR... Mais je ne sais plus du tout comment j'ai fait (je viens de faire pas mal de test en recréant ma clé bootable avec différente méthode, je n'arrive toujours pas à retrouver la bonne pour avoir le choix entre EFI et MBR...)

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2015)

Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> Si je n'avais pas ma configuration actuelle, à savoir un SSD à la place du SuperDrive, d'après ce que je comprends tout se ferait tout seul comme par magie depuis Bootcamp. Mais avec cette configuration, les choses se compliquent.



J'ai, en effet, consulté de la documentation Apple concernant l'«Assistant BootCamp» et voici ce qui ressort :

- a) «BootCamp» ne gère qu'un disque "mono-partitionné" --> en quoi, il faut bien entendre : avec une seule partition majeure /dev/disk0s2 au format jhfs+ dédiée à OS X, mais régulièrement flanquée d'une /dev/disk0s1 = ESP ("EFI System Partition") de 209 Mo au format MS-DOS (FAT) qui est l'en-tête de _boot_ régulier d'une table GPT pour un EFI-based Computer + une /dev/disk0s3 = «Recovery HD» au format Apple_Boot de 650 Mo qui est la partition de récupération régulièrement consécutive de celle de l'OS).

- b) «BootCamp» ne gère pas de disques externes, mais uniquement internes.

- c) «BootCamp» ne gère pas de disque interne s'il n'est pas à l'emplacement-disque primaire (SATA 3 pour un _MacBook Pro _ou _iMac_ ; baie n°1 pour un _MacPro_) - un disque interne mais substitué au lecteur optique ou dans une baie autre que la baie n°1 pour un _Mac Pro _n'étant pas géré.​--> il s'ensuit que ta configuration actuelle (_MacBook Pro_ avec le HDD d'origine laissé en SATA 3 et un SSD en SATA 2 à la place du lecteur optique et constituant le disque de démarrage) n'est pas gérée par «BootCamp». À ce sujet, tu me permettras une remarque : l'accès aux emplacements SATA étant on ne peut plus facile sur un _MacBook Pro_ et disposer un SSD à la place du lecteur optique conduisant à une perte de vitesse (limitation du SATA 2 par rapport au SATA 3 de l'emplacement primaire) sans compter un blocage de «BootCamp» s'il s'agit de gérer le SSD constituant le disque de démarrage --> je ne vois franchement pas pourquoi tu t'obstines à garder cette configuration doublement perdante. Rien de plus aisé que d'ouvrir ton _MacBook Pro_, mettre le SSD à la place du HDD en SATA 3 et mettre le HDD (dans le caddy compensateur) à la place du lecteur optique en SATA 2. Ça demanderait quoi ? 10' de mécanique pour quelqu'un qui aurait le bras droit attaché derrière le dos et disons 5' avec les deux mains - et ton affaire serait réglée, je le suppose, car l'«Assistant BootCamp» pourrait faire son travail de partitionnement comme il faut.

Personnellement, j'ai un SSD de 1 To en SATA 3 sur mon _MacBook Pro Early_2011_, mais comme il est multi-partitionné (13 partitions) et qu'il est hors de question que je revienne à 3 partitions standard : ESP/OS X/Recovery HD - je ne peux pas de mon côté expérimenter avec «BootCamp»...​--------------------​


			
				Auteur-de-l'ISO a dit:
			
		

> - Depuis l'installation de Windows, supprimer toutes les partitions que l'intalleur à créé ( de la 4 à la 7 ou 8 dans mes souvenirs => je n'ai plus les capture d'ecran )
> 
> - Laisser tout l'espace en "non alloué" et revenir à Mac OS
> 
> ...



Son astuce consiste à créer en /dev/disk0s4 une partition de 200 Mo supportant un format de fichiers MS-DOS (FAT-32) en laissant tout le reste des blocs en espace libre (Free_Space) --> en demandant à l'installateur de _Windows_ d'utiliser l'espace libre qu'il interprète comme "non_alloué" pour créer ses partitions : une d'une centaine de Go pour l'OS et une mineure pour l'émulateur de BIOS ; alors la partition /dev/disk0s4 de 200 Mo en FAT-32 serait interprétée comme une partition EFI secondaire utilisable comme en-tête de _boot_ du nouveau système.

Sa dernière remarque est peut-être pertinente sur ce point : l'installateur, faute de cette partition destinée à tenir le rôle d'une EFI secondaire, tente de s'adresser à l'ESP primaire du disque, ce qui est impossible, car la table Protective MRB proscrit cet adressage. Par contre, l'ESP de la table GPT est toujours en /dev/disk0s1 (et pas en /dev/disk0s0) - car le secteur 0 d'un disque est hors table de partition, puisqu'il est le secteur qui porte la table de partition (c'est toujours l'histoire du « Paradoxe de Frege » : un élément d'ensemble (ici l'ESP : élément n°1) ne peut pas être identifié à cet ensemble (ici la GPT : secteur 0) sous peine de détruire l'ordre arborescent de la logique opératoire). Par ailleurs, l'ESP en /dev/disk0s1 supporte toujours un format de fichiers MS-DOS (FAT-32), jamais un format ntfs, non plus jamais qu'un format HFS+.​.

--------------------​


			
				Auteur-de-l'ISO a dit:
			
		

> a moins de faire une partition MBR "Proactive" ( je crois ) avec gdisk ( sur un espace "non alloué" ) pour retenter une installation en MBR...
> Pour le MBR il faut une partition de 450Mo pour les fichier de boot Windows et une autre du reste de l'espace dispo pour installer Windows Toujours en "proactive" avec gdisk"



Tu as fait un lapsus pour Protective MBR, mais c'est sans importance. Par contre, l'idée de « _faire une partition Protective MBR avec gdisk sur un espace "non alloué" pour retenter une installation en MBR_ » est irrecevable, car le propre d'une Protective MBR est d'être la table de partition MBR qui protège par défaut la table GPT des disques attachés à des EFI-based Computers, et qui a pour caractéristique structurelle d'être "mono-partition" : cette table de partition n'a qu'une entrée de partition unique, qui ne correspond à aucune des partitions de la table GPT, mais qui mappe par défaut tous les blocs du disque en un ensemble unique jusqu'à une limite de 2 To. On ne peut donc pas, dans une Protective MBR, créer une entrée de partition déterminée correspondant à un sous-ensemble du disque : son Free_Space (lequel, ayant le statut de "non-partition", ne pourrait pas sans contradiction prendre un statut de "partition" reconnue).

Il y a là manifestement une confusion entre la fonction de la Protective MBR qui est d'englober tout le disque dans une mono-partition ne correspondant à aucune des partitions de la GPT ; et la fonction de l'Hybrid MBR, qui est capable de refléter dans les entrées d'une table MBR des partitions pré-existantes de la table GPT, sauf bien entendu le Free_Space, car il a un statut hors partition dans une GPT et par transivité hors entrée dans une hybrid MBR. On ne peut pas mélanger la fonction holistique (mapper tout le disque sans refléter aucune de ses partitions GPT) de la Protective MBR et la fonction miroir (faire écho dans des entrées MBR à des partitions GPT) de l'hybrid MBR, dans un concept contradictoire : créer une "entrée MBR" pour du "Free_Space GPT", car le Free_Space n'est pas une partition GPT et n'est donc pas "_mirrorable_"  dans une Hybrid MBR, et inversement le mappage ensembliste d'une Protective MBR ne peut pas être identifié au sous-ensemble du Free_Space du disque (interdiction du « Paradoxe de Frege » dans une logique opératoire).​
--------------------​


			
				Auteur-de-l'ISO a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Reviens à l'état d'origine du Mac (suppression des partitions "Windows" + suppression de bootcamp et restauration du disque pour MacOS



Le « _suppression de ... restauration du disque pour MacOS_ » est inacceptable, car ça reviendrait à ne pouvoir installer _Windows_ sur un Mac qu'à condition de supprimer la «Recovery HD».​​


			
				Auteur-de-l'ISO a dit:
			
		

> 3 - Démarrer sur la clé en mode MBR ( pas en UEFI )
> => au menu boot, tu dois voir "Installation de Windows 7 ... ( MBR )"
> 
> 4 - A la gestion des disques, il va te dire qu'aucun disque ne correspond aux attentes pour installer Windows ( c'est normal )
> ...



Conceptuellement parlant, les commandes ci-dessus consistent à créer une "entrée MBR" pour la partition WINDOWS préexistante de la table GPT du disque 0, avec format ntfs dessus - ce qui, rigoureusement parlant, n'est possible qu'en générant une hybrid MBR, seul type de table de partition MBR capable de "_mirrorer_" des partitions spécifiques préexistantes de la table GPT sous forme d'entrées MBR spécifiques (il s'agit d'englober exactement la même série de blocs numérotés, une fois selon le "point de vue GPT", une fois selon le "point de vue MBR" : 2 points de vue parlant des langages logiques différents, mais concernant exactement les mêmes blocs d'écriture du disque).

Lorsque je lis donc : « _Bootcamp crée une partition "Hybrid MBR" et le "Hybrid", Windows il aime pas ça...
Le top serait de faire directement des partition en "Protective MR" mais boot camp le gère pas._ » - je le répète : il est absurde de vouloirs faire *des *partition*s* en protective MBR, car la table protective MBR est mono-partition par définition ; c'est exclusivement la table hybrid MBR qui est multi-partitions (dans une limite de 3 maximum). Et il doit être exact que «BootCamp» crée une hybrid MBR dans laquelle des partitions choisies de la GPT sont "_mirrorées_" en "entrées MBR" portant sur *les mêmes blocs*.

Je te rappelle que j'ai discuté longuement dans mon message #23 cette problématique, parce que _Roderick Smith _lui-même recommandait sur le site «SuperUser» de restaurer une Protective MBR, alors que sur son propre site il explicitait le concept d'Hybrid MBR comme ce qui permettait la reconnaissance spécifique de partitions GPT dans le schéma MBR. Pour surmonter le problème de l'inconsistance  logique de telles déclarations inadditionnables, j'avais conçu l'idée qu'il y avait 2 sortes d'Hybrid MBR : l'invalide et la valide, selon le mode de génération de cette table secondaire : soit "à partir du format", soit par un procédé formel de "mirroring GPT => MBR" grâce à gdisk. Dans le dernier mode d'emploi de gdisk que je t'avais fourni (message #40), j'avais proposé un "mirroring GPT => MBR" acceptant aussi l'inclusion de l'ESP (/dev/disk0s1) que propose gdisk.

Faudrait-il créer en GPT une petite partition de 200 Mo en /dev/disk0s4 (pour la pseudo-EFI), une grosse (pour _Windows_) en /dev/disk0s5 et une dernière de 1 Go en /dev/disk0s6 (pour le BIOS) et les "_mirrorer_" dans une hybrid MBR _ad-hoc_ ? Serait-il pertinent de pré-formater en ntfs les 2 dernières, la pseudo EFI étant en ms-dos ? Ou, ce qui est encore possible, lesdites 3 partitions créées en GPT, restaurer une protective MBR qui, bien entendu, ne correspondra à aucune de ces entrées particulières, mais mappera l'ensemble du disque dans une "mono-partition" dans l'espace de laquelle les formats ms-dos (voire ntfs ?) sont visibles. Il y a manifestement un facteur requis par l'installateur de _Windows_ qui m'échappe formellement...​--------------------​


Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?



« Compliqué », c'est ce que tu t'acharnes à faire. « Simple » ? Je t'ai déjà répondu, mais si tu préfères un dessin : ☞*MacBook Pro 15" Unibody Early 2011 Hard Drive Replacement*☜ = {SSD --> SATA 3 & HDD --> SATA 2}... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (16 Septembre 2015)

Bien le bonjour @macomaniac 

Alors je me suis mal exprimé, en disant que mon SSD est à la place de mon SuperDrive... C'est faux, mon SSD est à la place de mon HDD, et mon HDD est à la place du SuperDrive.

Je m'en vais relire ton message, afin de comprendre tout ce qui se passe là dedans !


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (16 Septembre 2015)

Edit : Je viens de recevoir mon lecteur DVD externe, il marche, il est reconnu au boot avec mon DVD officiel de W7, mais écran noir quand je sélectionne "EFI Boot", même chose pour "Windows". Mais j'ai lu ce problème un peu partout je crois, je m'en vais regarder ce qu'il se dit


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (16 Septembre 2015)

Bon bien entendu je lis que ce n'est pas possible pour le moment... Je n'ai pas acheté le lecteur DVD USB pour ça à la base, mais bien entendu j'ai voulu le tenter.. Si tu sais quoi que ce soit à ce sujet, je suis preneur ! (tu te doutes bien)


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

J'ai téléchargé l'ISO officiel de Windows 8.1 sur Microsoft, j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes @macomaniac c'est du délire


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/242607Capturedcran20150917031018.png

Bordel mais tout est en ordre et ce con me dit que la partition EFI est en NTFS et qu'il la veut en FAT32, elle est en FAT32 !!!! Je viens de la monter pour vérifier


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

J'ai fait de mon côté quelques expériences :

- a) sur mon _MacBook Pro Early_2011_, OS «Yosemite 10.10.5», dont j'ai remplacé le HDD par un SSD Crucial de 1 To (13 partitions) et dont le lecteur optique Super-Drive est défaillant (rejette les DVD) :

- a1) le Mac ne boote pas sur le DVD d'installation officiel : «_Windows 7 édition familiale premium (version 64 bits)_» placé dans un lecteur de DVD externe USB. J'ai bien à l'affiche 2 images de disque : WINDOWS et Efi Boot (qui à mon avis reflètent les 2 modes de boot possibles : par le boot_loader : bootmgr  = WINDOWS (mode BIOS) vs par le boot_loader : bootmgr.efi = Efi Boot (mode UEFI) --> aucune tentative de _boot_ sur l'un ou l'autre affichage-disque ne lance un boot_loader.

- a2) le Mac ne boote pas davantage sur une clé d'install faite par l'«Assistant BootCamp» dont j'ai patché le fichier Info.plist pour rajouter mon Mac à la liste des Macs capables de _booter_ en usb sur un système _Windows_ + commande dans le «Terminal» pour restaurer la CodeSignature de l'application --> résultat : «BootCamp» se lance, affiche le menu caché autrement pour mon _MacBook Pro _: "_Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieure_" en plus du menu affiché normalement : "_Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de Windows auprès d'Apple_". Mais la clé n'est pas affichée à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage obtenu avec la touche "_alt_" qui lance le « Boot Manager » intégré au Programme Interne du Mac ; elle est reconnue par contre par le « Boot Manager » alternatif : «rEFInd», mais aucun des 2 boot_loaders du disque : bootmgr vs bootmgr.efi n'est exécutable.

- a3) «BootCamp» ne peut pas servir pour créer une partition dédiée à _Windows_, puisque le SSD est multi-partitionné.

--> C'est ce qu'on appelle un _dead end_ pur et simple.​- b) sur un _MacBook Pro Mid_2010_, OS «Mavericks 10.9.5», dont j'ai remplacé encore le HDD par un SSD Crucial de 250 Go et qui est tri-partitionné simplement (/dev/disk0s1 = ESP ; /dev/disk0s2 = Macintosh HD ; /dev/disk0s3 = Recovevry HD) et dont le lecteur optique SuperDrive est opérationnel :

- b1) L'«Assistant BootCamp» ne fait aucune difficulté à créer une partition pour _Windows_ après avoir installé sur une clé USB les dossiers de pilotes : $WinPEDriver$ & BootCamp. Ni à faire redémarrer le Mac sur le DVD d'installation officiel : «_Windows 7 édition familiale premium (version 64 bits)_» inséré dans le lecteur optique. Après reformatage de la partition BOOTCAMP créée pour _Windows_ au format MS-DOS (FAT 32) en ntfs, l'installateur de _Windows_ sans tergiverser procède à l'installation qui se complète sans difficulté après de nombreux re-démarrages (incluant une opération de recopie des drivers Apple sur le volume _Windows_).

- b2) le Mac ne _boote_ jamais sur la clé USB faite par «BootCamp» et comportant la recopie de l'ISO du DVD d'install de _W7_ + le téléchargement des 2 dossiers de drivers Apple : $WinPEDriver$ & BootCamp. Il _boote_ expérimentalement sans aucun problème directement sur le DVD d'install _W7_, qu'il soit dans le lecteur optique SuperDrive ou dans le lecteur externe USB, et que je choisisse le disque WINDOWS ou le disque efi boot.

--> c'est ce qu'on appelle la voie facile d'installation (sauf pour la clé USB - _boot_ non supporté).​
--------------------​
Ce double jeu d'expériences me conduit à quelques remarques (non exemptes de spéculations) :

- il y a divergence de comportement selon les Macs : le _MacBook Pro Mid_2010 _semble "béni" ; le _MacBook Pro Early_2011_ semble "maudit". Ce me semble une question de firmware (le Programme Interne du Mac résidant dans une puce de la Carte-Mère), qui correspond pour le 2010 à la MacBook Pro EFI Firmware Update 2.6 et pour le 2011 à la MacBook Pro EFI Firmware Update 2.7. Le Firmware des Macs Intel recèle, parallèlement à l'EFI (qui démarre des disques en table GPT et boot_loader boot.efi), un émulateur de BIOS intégré capable de booter directement des boot_loaders MBR. Eh bien ! j'ai l'impression que le Firmware de mon Mac 2011 a un problème sous ce rapport (il ne _boote _ ni un boot_loader MBR ni un boot_loader UEFI)

- «BootCamp» ne crée en tout et pour tout qu'une partition et une seule. Au format MS-DOS (FAT-32). Mais il modifie aussi la table de partition Protective MBR (mono-partition) qui double la table GPT, en générant bel et bien une Hybrid MBR. Comme la fonction d'une Hybrid MBR est de "_mirrorer_" dans le schéma MBR sous forme d'entrées concordantes (dans la série des blocs inclus) les partitions pré-créées de la Table GPT, dans une limite de 3 maximum --> il semble évident que l'entrée privilégiée est la partition /dev/disk0s4 BOOTCAMP créée par l'«Assistant BootCamp» au format MS-DOS (FAT-32). Y en a-t-il d'autres (comme l'ESP)? --> cf. la discussion finale. En tout cas, «BootCamp» ne crée aucune autre partition ni avant celle réservée au système, ni après. Les pilotes sont non-requis sur une partition spéciale, mais sont installés dans la partition _Windows_ après installation de l'OS.

En effet, lorsque le Mac est démarré avec "_alt_", le «Boot Manager» natif intégré au Programme Interne (firmware) présente le choix entre le disque OS X et le disque Windows --> si l'on choisit OS X, alors c'est l'EFI qui exécute le boot_loader boot.efi de l'OS (lequel charge le kernel etc.) ; si l'on choisit alternativement Windows, c'est le BIOS secondaire intégré au firmware qui, directement et sans besoin d'aucun auxiliaire, exécute le boot_loader de Windows : bootmgr. Directement et sans intermédiaire. Les pilotes Apple (équivalents-kexts) sont dans le volume de _boot_. Il n'y a pas besoin d'ESP (l'EFI System Partition) utilisée par l'EFI en cas de démarrage d'OS X. Car on a affaire à un démarrage de type MBR = BIOS (secondaire du firmware) --> boot_loader bootmgr de la partition Windows (il n'y a pas de secteur-disque n°1 de _boot_ en mode MBR).

C'est uniquement si l'OS Windows avait à être démarré en mode secondaire UEFI --> mais la présence dans le firmware des Macs d'un émulateur de BIOS secondaire par rapport à l'EFI primaire rend inutile ce démarrage UEFI et, par là, toute référence à une EFI System Partition (ESP) comme secteur primaire de _boot_ sur le disque. C'est comme ça que démarre le Windows installé sur mon _MacBook Pro 2010 _: BIOS intégré --> boot_loader bootmgr. Directo illico. Par contre, quelqu'un qui s'amuse à choisir de démarrer sur le boot_loader alternatif du disque d'install de _W7_ : bootmgr.efi, déclenche l'EFI du firmware du Mac pour un démarrage de _Windows_ en mode UEFI qui est, pour Windows, un démarrage marginal et problématique.

C'est (me semble-t-il à présent) parce que tu démarres sur ta clé de boot en mode UEFI : EFI --> ESP --> boot_loader bootmgr.efi que tu rencontres autant de problèmes de partitions multiples, dont le problème d'une partition ESP : car le boot_loader exécuté alors est le bootmgr.efi ce qui conduit l'installateur de _Windows _à comprendre qu'il s'agit d'installer un système _W7_ uniquement _bootable_ en mode UEFI --> requérant donc une partition ESP pour la séquence : EFI --> ESP --> boot_loader bootmgr.efi. Et c'est à partir de là que ça ratatouille. Car _Windows_ est complètement à la ramasse question intégration de la norme UEFI.

--------------------​
En conséquence : tu ouvres ton Mac, tu ôtes le HDD qui est à la place du lecteur optique, tu remets ton ancien lecteur optique s'il n'est pas HS, tu insères le DVD d'install de _Windows_ dans le Super-Drive et tu reprends tout de zéro via «BootCamp» (qui ne va pas faire la c****rie de privilégier un démarrage UEFI <connaissant les limites de l'adversaire> mais BIOS intégré direct). Et ça pourrait le faire.

Sinon, tu essaies d'installer directo depuis la clé _bootable_ (qui chez toi _boote_) : alors il faut que tu proscrives à tout prix le démarrage en mode UEFI (efi boot) sur le boot_loader de la clé : bootmgr.efi ; et que tu privilégies au contraire le démarrage en mode BIOS (WINDOWS) sur le boot_loader de la clé : bootmgr --> en conséquence, _Windows_ sera installé "comme à la maison" : sur une mono-partition sans qu'il soit besoin d'une détour par l'ESP.

Pour cela : faire créer la partition par «BootCamp» puis démarrer sur la clé en mode MBR sur le boot_loader de la clé : bootmgr. Ça a des chances de le faire. Inspecte le contenu de l'ISO que ton pote t'a faite : est-ce qu'il y a bien, dans l'espace-racine, les 2 boot_loaders alternatifs : bootmgr (démarrage BIOS-MBR) et bootmgr.efi (démarrage EFI-UEFI) ? S'il avait sucré le bootmgr (démarrage BIOS-MBR), alors ce serait la raison de tes «_emmerds'_» (ou si tu t'obstines à démarrer en mode UEFI).

Si tu crées la partition pour WINDOWS _a la mano_, alors tu la crées unique au format MS-DOS (FAT-32). Puis tu lances gdisk par sudo gdisk /dev/disk0, et tu fais :


```
r et ↩︎ --> affichage du prompt : Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
h et ↩︎ --> WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will be untouched.
Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
4 et ↩︎ --> Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
N et ↩︎ --> Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #1)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
07 et ↩︎ --> Set the bootable flag? (Y/N)
Y et ↩︎ --> Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ --> ré-affichage du prompt : Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
w et ↩︎ --> Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!
Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ --> OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
MacBook-Pro-de-Jordan:~ Jordan$
```

(j'ai transformé certaines réponses par rapport au modèle antérieur, dont une seule partition mappée = 4 ; un N (no) à la demande de créer un entrée pour l'ESP - possiblement source d'ennuis dès lors que tu ne privilégies pas le mode de démarrage UEFI, mais le BIOS-MBR direct). Tu re-démarres ton Mac et tu _bootes_ sur ta clé en mode BIOS (sur le disque WINDOWS) = exécution du boot_loader bootmgr qui, possiblement encore, détermine le mode de l'installation : brut de décoffrage (= MBR) vs byzantin de mes deux (= UEFI vu les limites de _Windows_ dans ce registre) si on démarre sur le boot_loader bootmgr.efi.

[NB. Ma conjecture (du jour) est que la norme UEFI est foirée dans _Windows_, surtout sur un "vieux" _W7_ et que «BootCamp» installe en mode BIOS-MBR - ssi un boot_loader bootmgr est adressable.]

--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Salut @macomaniac 

Bon, alors une mauvaise nouvelle... J'ai voulu suivre ta commande gdisk, elle se déroulait comme prévu mais à un moment donné, toi tu ne l'as pas eu à priori, on m'a inscrit une autre ligne avec MBR hex code défaut EE : j'ai tapé EE... Finaliser la commande et là plus aucun de mes disques ne s'affiche au boot.... Je suis entrain de faire une recovery (depuis internet, tout a disparu, et je vais faire une Time Machine)
Je ne sais encore pas ce qu'il s'est passé là, vraiment pas... Je pense que comme tu le dis, mon Mac et moi même sommes maudits. 

Peut-être il y a-t-il un moyen de récupérer tout ça sans Time Machine, mais je préfère repartir sur une base propre.... Bordel

Ps : merci de t'investir comme ça, en faisant ces tests. Pas grand nombre de personne le ferait.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Olala, après avoir sélectionné mon Time Machine, mon SSD n'est pas affiché ! Il y a seulement mon HDD....


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/489004image251.jpg

Dis moi que je peux effectuer une commande pour remettre de l'ordre dans tout ça... Ma partition est invisible car en NTFS je présume ?


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Ouf... Je me suis sorti de ce pétrin... Je m'excuse pour tous ces messages d'affilés.

Sorti de ce pétrin entre guillemets, j'ai effectué ma Time Machine la plus récente, à savoir celle d'avant hier, et bien je n'ai plus la partition Recovery HD..



Ps : ne te serais-tu pas tromper ici ?

Y et ↩︎ --> Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎ --> ré-affichage du prompt : Recovery/transformation command (? for help):

Il n'aurait pas fallu que je tape "N" ? pour "Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions?"

Ps bis : je viens d'effectuer ma partition via Bootcamp, je n'ai toujours pas le choix au boot, je n'ai que le mode UEFI, je n'ai pas le "WINDOWS", pourtant je te garantie qu'il est bien sur la racine de la clé... En revanche quand j'ai fait le test hier avec mon lecteur DVD USB, j'ai bien les deux...

Dernier Ps : je vais créer la clé comme ceci : http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/681836image730.jpg avec mon ISO officiel de windows 8.1 fraîchement téléchargé depuis Microsoft, et voir si l'on me propose le boot MBR... Je croise les doigts @macomaniac bon dieu de merde.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2015)

Désolé *Jordan* pour le tracas.

L'erreur était de passer l'argument :


```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
Y et ↩︎
```
 en acceptant le défaut proposé par gdisk :


```
-->  Note: Default is 0xEE, but this may confuse Mac OS X.
Enter an MBR hex code (default EE):
EE et ↩︎
```
 et d'écrire la table de partition au disque ensuite. Dans mon essai sur une clé, j'avais automatiquement tapé 07 (format MBR standard) sans relever le EE proposé (car dans mon esprit 0xEE est le code du format pour l'ESP, qui est toujours le code d'un en-tête, ce qui ne faisait pas sens ici pour cibler des blocs terminaux du disque). Malheureusement j'ai omis de mentionner le point. _Peccato_ (j'avais l'attention concentrée sur la question du double boot BIOS / UEFI et j'ai manqué de vigilance sur cet argument).

Le plus dommage, si tu ne t'étais pas autant hâté, c'est que ce "cafouillage" sur la définition d'une hybrid MBR était entièrement réversible. Il aurait suffi, dans gdisk, de redemander la recréation d'une hybrid MBR (qui allait donc écraser la précédente), avec les mêmes spécifications que précédemment, mais parvenu à :


```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```
de faire :


```
N et ↩︎
```
 et d'écrire la nouvelle hybrid MBR au disque, ce qui aurait remis à l'avant-plan la table GPT (toujours présente) et remonté tous tes volumes intacts.

--------------------​
Tu as dû entre-temps sélectionner le disque physique de ton SSD pour supprimer sa table de partition et recréer une GPT vierge. Tu as donc retrouvé une ESP (EFI) et un volume Macintosh HD en jhfs+ sur lequel tu as récupéré ta sauvegarde TimeMachine, mais évidemment ça t'a sucré la «Recovery HD».

Pour recréer une «Recovery HD» sur ton disque en 3è position (/dev/disk0s3 650 Mo), je te renvoie à ce court article de «MacGé» : ☞*Comment créer une partition de restauration OS X*☜ --> tu re-télécharges de l'AppStore l'installateur de ton OS «Yosemite» (à moins que tu n'en aies sauvegardé un exemple quelque part) et tu télécharges ensuite le petit programme : «Recovery Partition Creator 3.8.app». Une fois lancé, il suffira de lui indiquer le nom du volume de ton SSD comme cible (il doit repartitionner ce volume pour créer la partition de récupération de 650 Mo) et de naviguer à l'emplacement de l'installateur et le travail va se faire.

[NB. Ce programme n'est qu'un script de mise en œuvre qui monte le .dmg contenu dans l'installateur de «Yosemite» at: /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosmemite.app/Contents/SharedSupport/InstallESD.dmg en un volume : OS X Install ESD ; puis met en œuvre le binaire Apple dmtest qui remonte à «Lion Recovery Update» pour sa création et qui se trouve recopié carrément dans le bundle de «Recovery Partition Creator 3.8.app» at: Contents/Resources, par une commande du type (ne la passe pas, hein !) :


```
sudo dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition /Volumes/Macintosh\ HD /Volumes/OS\ X\ Install\ ESD/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 /Volumes/OS\ X\ Install\ ESD/BaseSystem.chunklist
```

Ce type d'incident (disparition de la «Recovery HD») explique pourquoi je préfère toujours avoir un clone fait par «Carbon Copy Cloner» qui clone aussi la «Recovery HD» sur le DDE de sauvegarde. Il est facile de demander à «CCC» le rétro-clonage de la seule «Recovery HD» manquante (ou de passer une commande dans le «Terminal» invoquant dmtest - si on l'a installé _a la mano _dans les binaires de l'OS - pour aller trouver les 2 ressources : BaseSystem.dmg + BaseSystem.chunklist dans le volume de la «Recovery HD» du clone qu'on monte pour y avoir accès, le BaseSystem.dmg étant le disque de l'OS de la partition de récupération et le BaseSystem.chunklist un fichier collatéral qui liste les composants.]

--------------------​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ce lien, mais en y réfléchissant 2 minutes (car j'ai une connexion de merde là où je suis en ce moment même). Est-ce que cela pose problème si j'attends sagement la sortie de EL Capitan le 30 ? La Recovery HD se réinstallera automatiquement lors de l'installation d'El Capitan, non ?

Pour ce qui est de la clé bootable : D'après ce que je t'ai montré via le dernier screenshot, bien entendu, on ne veut me formater la clé qu'en NTFS, quand je sélectionne "Type de partition MBR pour BIOS et UEFI". Je suis donc entrain de crée ma clé via Windows USB/ DVD Tool, en espérant qu'il me crée correctement la clé, afin que j'ai accès au Boot MBR...


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Et dis moi, je viens de relire attentivement ton message de ce matin, cette partie m'intéresse : 

- b) sur un _MacBook Pro Mid_2010_, OS «Mavericks 10.9.5», dont j'ai remplacé encore le HDD par un SSD Crucial de 250 Go et qui est tri-partitionné simplement (/dev/disk0s1 = ESP ; /dev/disk0s2 = Macintosh HD ; /dev/disk0s3 = Recovevry HD) et dont le lecteur optique SuperDrive est opérationnel :

- b1) L'«Assistant BootCamp» ne fait aucune difficulté à créer une partition pour _Windows_ après avoir installé sur une clé USB les dossiers de pilotes : $WinPEDriver$ & BootCamp. Ni à faire redémarrer le Mac sur le DVD d'installation officiel : «_Windows 7 édition familiale premium (version 64 bits)_» inséré dans le lecteur optique. Après reformatage de la partition BOOTCAMP créée pour _Windows_ au format MS-DOS (FAT 32) en ntfs, l'installateur de _Windows_ sans tergiverser procède à l'installation qui se complète sans difficulté après de nombreux re-démarrages (incluant une opération de recopie des drivers Apple sur le volume _Windows_).

- b2) le Mac ne _boote_ jamais sur la clé USB faite par «BootCamp» et comportant la recopie de l'ISO du DVD d'install de _W7_ + le téléchargement des 2 dossiers de drivers Apple : $WinPEDriver$ & BootCamp. Il _boote_ expérimentalement sans aucun problème directement sur le DVD d'install _W7_, qu'il soit dans le lecteur optique SuperDrive ou dans le lecteur externe USB, et que je choisisse le disque WINDOWS ou le disque efi boot.

Bien entendu, moi j'ai un MacBook Pro début 2011, mais si je réinstalle Maverick 10.9.5, que je laisse l'info.plist par défault. Est-ce que j'ai une chance de pouvoir installer Windows 7 depuis mon lecteur DVD externe ? (Sachant que la version Bootcamp ne sera pas la même, et que celle de Yosemite, je l'ai lu quelque part, a bien du mal à installer Windows 7 via DVD, sans blague !!!)


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (17 Septembre 2015)

Et je te fais un petit edit : j'ai effectué plusieurs tests pour booter sur ma clé en MBR et non UEFI.. Pour le moment je n'arrive pas à avoir le bon logo. Créer cette clé via Rufus, elle sera en NTFS, or le Mac ne la lit pas au boot... J'ai essayé avec d'autre logiciel, la clé est bien en FAT32, mais j'imagine que l'option "Type de partition MBR pour BIOS et UEFI" n'est pas en place, alors je tombe simple sur le logo UEFI... J'ai installé Paragon NTFS for Mac (version d'essaie), il reconnait ma clé NTFS depuis Yosemite, je peux en faire ce que je veux, mais n'est toujours pas reconnue au boot... Malgré ces options cochées : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/555886Capturedcran20150917210526.png
"Définir comme démarrage" ne change rien, malheureusement.


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (18 Septembre 2015)

Salut @macomaniac c'est moi ton vieux pote *Jordan *!

Dis moi, j'ai une autre question car j'ai changé de tactique pour installer ce foutu Windows... J'ai recrée une image virtuelle via VMware, j'ai lu sur un tuto qu'il est possible de convertir une image vdi en raw. Pour booter au départ, si je comprends bien.

Voici la commande grossomodo (mais ATTENTION, ceci est dans le cas d'une machine virtuelle avec VIRTUALBOX) : 

"""" sudo VBoxManage internalcommands converttoraw Win7_copie.vdi win7.raw
Ensuite, il faut monter cette partition. Entrer ceci dans le terminal (une fois la commande précédente terminée)
sudo hdiutil attach -imagekey diskimage-class=CRawDiskImage win7.raw """"

Connais-tu la même manipulation à faire pour une image VMware ? ( http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/632555Capturedcran20150918184651.png )


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2015)

C'est bien gentil, tout ça, mais il existe un forum dédié à l'installation de Ouinedoze sur un Mac.
Donc je déplace le fil pour que vous puissiez y poursuivre vos interminables investigations [se contenter d'une VM me paraîtrait bien plus sage].


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (19 Septembre 2015)

C'est avec une immense joie que j'écris ce message depuis Windows 7 !!!

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.



Jordan Mxchxn a dit:


> C'est avec une immense joie que j'écris ce message depuis Windows 7 !!!



«Windows 7» « _virtualisé_ » ou « _installé_ » sur ton SSD ? - Bravo, s'il s'agit de la dernière solution.

Pourrais-tu préciser alors la méthode qui a marché pour toi (sans déboucher - comme tant de précédentes - sur une impasse) ? Outre satisfaire ma curiosité (toute théorique regardant «Windows», il est vrai) - cela pourrait en dépanner d'autres en butte au même type de blocage...​


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (19 Septembre 2015)

Oui tu as raison...

Et bien j'ai suivi ce tutoriel : http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...t-optical-drive-or-usb.1836959/#post-20584499

Ce dernier montre comment copier une machine virtuelle sur la partition Bootcamp via WinClone...

Putain @macomaniac toutes ces lignes de commandes, toutes ces heures perdues alors que la solution au final, n'a rien de sorcier !!!! Mais quand tu recherches sur Google le problème que j'avais, à aucun moment on ne parle de cette solution. Du moins pas du tout en premier ordre....

Finie la galère Maco, finie !!!!


Edit : bien penser à installer les drivers Bootcampt sur Windows ensuite, sinon mauvaise résolution, pas de son, pas de WIFI...


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (20 Septembre 2015)

@macomaniac j'ai quand même une dernière question et je pense que ce n'est pas sorcier, tu pourras sans doute m'aider.

Il a fallu que je crée des disques virtuelles pour installer Windows comme je l'ai fait... Ayant fait le test avec Windows 7 et Windows 8 j'ai dû créer 2 disques... Le problème, c'est que j'ai supprimé ces images ensuite, car mon Windows est bien installé sur Bootcamp là, mais regarde ce que j'ai : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/308339Capturedcran20150920021551.png

Comment puis-je faire pour me débarrasser de ces "sauvegardes" ?



EDIT : C'est très bizarre car sur mon disque je vois ceci : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/137720Capturedcran20150920002028.png


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Jordan*.

Les renseignements donnés par l'onglet "_Stockage_" du menu : "_À propos de ce Mac_" sont connus pour être fantaisistes : non seulement l'espace-disque occupé est interprété dans une classification "axée_utilisateur" qui regroupe dans une rubrique " _Autre_" les composants du Système de l'OS comme s'il s'agissait d'un "inclassable" en soi (ce qui est absurde) ; mais comme ils découlent de l'indexation faite par Spotlight, laquelle a forcément toujours un temps de retard (car il faut bien attendre que des événements d'écriture se soient produits au préalable sur le disque, pour en enregistrer ensuite des "échos" dans une base de données) - il suffit qu'il se produise un décalage entre "état actuel" du disque et "état antérieur" indexé pour que les renseignements de l'onglet "_Stockage_" paraissent surréalistes, si Spotlight a indexé un état du disque presque saturé par la création de "Machines Virtuelles", par exemple, alors que tu viens juste de les supprimer pour libérer de l'espace-disque (ce que l'«Utilitaire de Disque», lui, répercute fidèlement). Bref, c'est toujours l'«Utilitaire de Disque» qui a raison "au présent", l'onglet "_Stockage_" répercutant le dernier état "passé" indexé par Spotlight.

Ce phénomène de décalage temporel peut être encore aggravé, si tu as activé «Time Machine». En effet, en l'absence de connexion au Mac du DDE qui sert de destination aux sauvegardes, TimeMachine stocke en local des "instantanés temporels du volume" qui pèsent lourd en s'accumulant et qui ne sont supprimés qu'à la reconnexion du DDE de destination des sauvegardes. Or Spotlight va bien entendu indexer ces "instantanés locaux" de Time Machine, qui seront répercutés par l'onglet "_Stockage_" du menu : "_À propos de ce Mac_", alors même que tu as pu entre temps connecter ton DDE de sauvegarde, ce qui fait que Time Machine, son travail fait, a supprimé les "instantanés locaux" du disque du Mac.

Pour vider la base de données de Spotlight concernant le volume de ton SSD et commander une ré-indexation neuve, passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :


```
sudo mdutil -E /
```

--> le programme UNIX invoqué : mdutil désigne l'utilitaire qui gère les "metadata" (bases de méta-données de Spotlight). L'option -E (comme "Erase") déclenche le vidage de la base de méta-données correspondant à la cible, si cette dernière est fournie, et le lancement de sa reconstruction. Dans ton cas, je t'ai mis la barre oblique / qui désigne le point de montage du système de fichiers démarré : celui de la partition de l'OS de ton SSD. Ne t'étonne pas, en conséquence, s'il y a du travail au niveau du processeur, car plusieurs - que dis-je ? une foultitude de services de ré-indexation se trouvent activés par la commande : mds, mdworker32, mds_stores, et toute une bande de mdworker (en bref, les "travailleurs" et autres "serviteurs" de méta-données)...

--------------------​*bompi*  (dans ses offices de modérateur du forum OS X) n'a pas eu tort de déplacer dans le forum Windows ce fil qui commençait à tirer en longueur à l'instar du «Vicomte de Bragelonne» d'_Alexandre Dumas_ (mais qui vient de trouver abruptement un heureux épilogue). Car s'il est vrai qu'au départ son sujet était un problème de partitions lié à un format CoreStorage sur la partition de l'OS (ce qui était initialement aussi le problème avec ton Fusion Drive), problème parfaitement à sa place sur le forum OS X ; ce fil s'est trouvé "_jéopardizé_" (si je puis dire en m'inspirant de l'Anglais), càd. dévoyé par le "hors-sujet" constitué par le problème d'une installation de «Windows» à partir de ton message #17.

Je me demande, par conséquent, s'il ne serait pas avisé (de la part d'un modérateur) de couper ce long fil en 2, le fil inaugural dédié au CoreStorage (créé par *Maxime-B* et portant jusqu'au message #16 compris sur le sujet) méritant peut-être de ré-intégrer le forum OS X ; par contre, de créer un intitulé de fil plus adapté du style : « Comment installer Windows sur Mac en l'absence de BootCamp ? » pour tous les échanges commençant exactement avec ton message #17 jusquà la fin et de laisser ce long segment de conversation hébergé sur le forum Windows ?

--------------------


En guise de rétrospective dominicale
(où le facétieux *macomaniac *ne rate pas si belle occasion 






)​En allant lire la page du site «MacRumors» dont tu as donné le lien dans ton message #68, je n'ai pu m'empêcher d'éprouver de l'«_Admiration_» devant la solution exposée par *Palgan*. «_Admiration_» au sens de _Descartes_, qui en faisait la première des passions de l'âme et la seule pour lui n'admettant pas de contraire : l'«_étonnement_» devant un objet neuf qui tombe sous la perception (je me suis toujours demandé si l'«_Acédie_» médiévale - l'«_ennui_» devant la monotonie du Monde - n'en constituait pas justement un, de contraire, à l'«_Admiration_»). Car, constaté sur de nombreux Macs avec SSD tiers l'impossibilité pour «BootCamp» d'exploiter une source d'installation externe de Windows (DVD officiel ou clé USB d'install), *Palgan *n'a pas cherché à résoudre le problème "en amont" (par la connaissance des causes, càd. en mode "théorique") ; mais "en aval" (par une tactique de contournement pratique de l'effet).

Dans cette voie, sa méthode témoigne d'une grande ingéniosité (qui a dû impliquer une longue patience au travers de nombreux tâtonnements expérimentaux). Comme il est très facile à un logiciel de virtualisation de créer une Machine Virtuelle Windows à partir d'un DVD qui ne demande pas à être démarré, ou d'un .iso, sa première ingéniosité a consisté à laisser le processus d'installation par le virtualisateur s'opérer sans aller jusqu'au re-démarrage terminal. Je me figure, en effet, que le logiciel de virtualisation commence par créer un conteneur qui émule un disque dur d'une capacité donnée, en y instaurant un partitionnement MBR avec une partition unique au format ntfs où sont écrits tous les fichiers du Système de Windows. Le fait de stopper le processus au moment du re-démarrage final doit avoir pour effet (me figuré-je) d'avoir une image-disque qui reste dans un statut "raw", sans que le logiciel de virtualisation n'ait eu le loisir de créer son interface de pilotage qui lui donne un format "dépendant" (genre .vwm ou autre .vdi).

Cela fait, forcer le montage en volume du système de fichiers sur la partition de cette image-disque raw grâce à un logiciel ad-hoc, permet ensuite à un logiciel de clonage spécialisé comme «Winclone» d'utiliser ce volume monté Windows comme source légitime et d'en restaurer le système de fichiers sur une partition d'accueil Windows créée au préalable sur le disque du Mac via «BootCamp» ou l'«Utilitaire de Disque» au format MS-DOS (FAT-32). Sachant que «Winclone» sait reformater en ntfs cette destination avant de cloner la source pour donner un Windows installé bootable dans lequel il suffit pour finir d'installer les pilotes Apple recelés sur une clé USB (pour la confection de laquelle «BootCamp» sait faire le travail).

J'«_admire_» ici l'ingéniosité consistant à forcer la coopération entre programmes créés anarchiquement par des développeurs à des fins indépendantes, bref d'induire un "communisme des forces productives" (si j'ose dire) - la combinaison consistant à soustraire le produit "Machine Virtuelle" à l'appropriation privée d'un logiciel de virtualisation, pour l'offrir brut de propriété privée à l'action d'un outil tiers (un logiciel de montage d'une image-disque brute en volume) constituant à mes yeux la beauté majeure du "tour"...  Comme dit à propos de l'« _Œuf de Colomb_ » : encore fallait-il y penser...


----------



## Jordan Mxchxn (20 Septembre 2015)

Et on n'y a pas pensé... Bougres de cons !

Mais, je te remercierai jamais assez pour l'aide que tu m'as apporté, les tests que tu as effectué par rapport à mes problèmes. On sent que tu y mets du coeur.

Si un jour je passe par Fontainebleau, il est évident que je te paierai volontiers un apéro (des).

*Bisous.*


----------



## Olivoude (30 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
un problème apparemment simple : je n'arrive pas à supprimer 2 partitions d'un disque dur externe avec l'utilitaire de disque Apple.
Lorsque je sélectionne la dernière partition (qui se nomme SANS TITRE), le bouton "-" reste désespérément grisé (le "+" aussi d'ailleurs).





Diskutil list donne (entre autre) :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Vidéos depuis 2003      243.7 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Vidéos Eugène           5.4 GB     disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data SANS TITRE              1.3 GB     disk2s4
```
Pourquoi ne puis-je pas la supprimer ? Avez-vous une solution ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

Salut *Olivoude
*
Tu peux supprimer la partition *disk2s4 SANS TITRE* par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk2s4
```
 ce qui revient à virer ses blocs au statut de *free_space* non géré par un système de fichiers dans le cadre d'une partition.

Tu peux enchaîner par une récupération de cet espace libre à la partition immédiatement supérieure *disk2s3 Vidéos Eugène* par la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s3 0b
```
=> une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 devrait te permettre de vérifier _in fine_ le succès des opérations.


----------



## Olivoude (30 Décembre 2016)

Salut macomaniac,
et merci pour ta réponse rapide.
J'ai effectué la suppression du volume et effectivement, il a bien disparu.
Par contre, je ne peux pas faire le redimensionnement car le volume disk2s3 n'est pas journalisé :
Réponse du terminal : Volume format does not support resizing
Et autre point, les 2 volumes qui me restent sont grisés via l'utilitaire de disque...
edit : en rallumant, les volumes redeviennent accessibles.
edit 2 : est-ce que je peux supprimer l'autre volume (s3) et faire le resize sur celui qui reste ? Je ne vais pas perdre de l'espace ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

Alors tu mets à jour la partition *Vidéos Eugène* par la commande :

```
diskutil enableJournal disk2s3
```
 qui établit sa journalisation.

Puis tu repasses la commande de re-dimensionnement :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s3 0b
```


----------



## Olivoude (30 Décembre 2016)

Super ! Ca marche ! Encore merci, macomaniac.
Mais comment se faisait-il que je ne pouvais pas le supprimer avec l'utilitaire ? Parce que c'était des volumes non journalisés ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2016)

Olivoude a dit:


> Super ! Ca marche ! Encore merci, macomaniac.
> Mais comment se faisait-il que je ne pouvais pas le supprimer avec l'utilitaire ? Parce que c'était des volumes non journalisés ?



Oui, il semble que la journalisation soit impérative pour redimensionner des partitions .


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

Pour ce qui est du re-dimensionnement > il n'est possible que si la partition bénéficiaire est gérée par un système de fichiers *JHFS+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*). Tout autre format de système de fichiers détermine une partition à taille fixe.

Pour ce qui est de la suppression > elle consiste en l'effacement du système de fichiers de la partition-cible > qui aboutit à la conversion des blocs au statut de « *free_space* » > et corrélativement à la désinscription de la partition de la *Table de Partition GUID* de l'en-tête du disque. Il n'y a pas, de ce point de vue, d'exclusive en ce qui concerne le format de système de fichiers : tous sont susceptibles de suppression, notamment celui de ton ex-partition *SANS TITRE* qui était de type « *Microsoft Basic Data* » (ce qui peut équivaloir aussi bien à du *FAT-32* > qu'à de l'*exFAT* > ou encore à du *NTFS*).

[Si le logiciel «Utilitaire de Disque» que tu évoques est celui d'«El Capitan 10.11» ou de «Sierra 10.12» > alors il s'agit là d'infectes daubures graphiques issues du massacre de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la vieille école (qui a terminé sa carrière avec «Yosemite 10.10»). Je ne m'en sers jamais > mais rien ne m'étonne plus en fait de lacunes > de bogues > ou de dysfonctionnements les concernant...]


----------



## Olivoude (30 Décembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du re-dimensionnement > il n'est possible que si la partition bénéficiaire est gérée par un système de fichiers *JHFS+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*). Tout autre format de système de fichiers détermine une partition à taille fixe.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la suppression > elle consiste en l'effacement du système de fichiers de la partition-cible > qui aboutit à la conversion des blocs au statut de « *free_space* » > et corrélativement à la désinscription de la partition de la *Table de Partition GUID* de l'en-tête du disque. Il n'y a pas, de ce point de vue, d'exclusive en ce qui concerne le format de système de fichiers : tous sont susceptibles de suppression, notamment celui de ton ex-partition *SANS TITRE* qui était de type « *Microsoft Basic Data* » (ce qui peut équivaloir aussi bien à du *FAT-32* > qu'à de l'*exFAT* > ou encore à du *NTFS*).
> 
> [Si le logiciel «Utilitaire de Disque» que tu évoques est celui d'«El Capitan 10.11» ou de «Sierra 10.12» > alors il s'agit là d'infectes daubures graphiques issues du massacre de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de la vieille école (qui a terminé sa carrière avec «Yosemite 10.10»). Je ne m'en sers jamais > mais rien ne m'étonne plus en fait de lacunes > de bogues > ou de dysfonctionnements les concernant...]


Oui, je suis sous El Capitan, et je regrette l'ancienne version de l'utilitaire de disque, qui était juste ce qu'il fallait pour mes besoins.
Encore merci à vous 2 !


----------

